# Howdy!



## 2WD (Mar 11, 2007)

Hello ladies! I'm new to the forum - not sure what protocol is but I'm just going to intro myself - Sara - from Ontario, Canada - ride a Devinci Saguaro that I got a sweet deal on at the bike show in Toronto a few years ago (before that i was riding a Devinci Chameleon). I've pimped my ride (well...not me personally, my partner-in-crime) with a RockShox Revelation fork, Juicy 7 brakes, SRAM X-O, Fox Float shock, Mavic Crossrides and Easton EC70 seat post, EA70 stem and monkey lite bar. I was hoping on having a busy riding/racing season this year - wanted to try the o-cups along with the other races i usually ride, which aren't that many.... (Lake2Lake and the Squeezer) but I broke my leg in 3 places in April and have been out of commision. So, I'm just curious about everyone's bike, style of riding, places to ride, dream place to ride (I so want to make it out to Moab one of these years!!), etc etc so I can get my biking fix while out of commsion 
I'm not sure if I'm repeating a subject on the forum, but I couldn't find anything off hand specifically in the Women's Lounge.
Later!


----------



## Faybie77 (May 6, 2007)

*OK...I'll go first*

I haven't seen any other threads like this in the WL (since I have joined) .

Welcome!

I'm in Georgia. I ride a 07 Spec. Stumpy FSR Comp, stock. Just got it the end of May and I love it. I ride XC single track. I am still fairly new to the sport. Have only been riding since last summer, but have really caught the bug and have been improving more with every ride.

Dream ride is to visit Moab one day!


----------



## connie (Mar 16, 2004)

I'm in UT. We live in Salt Lake, and do most of our riding in Park City with lots of Moab trips. We're still trying to plan our first Whistler trip - so I'd say that's my dream riding area right now.  

I've been racing DH for about 5 or 6 years now, and this year I bought my first singlespeed and have done a few XC races on it. So I'm doing everything lately - XC, Super D, DH, and am planning a 12 hour race with some other girls too!

I have a Ventana El Cuervo, a Yeti AS-X, and a Bianchi P.U.S.S.. Well, and a Suzuki DR-Z250.


----------



## aword4you (Jul 25, 2005)

Hubby and I are in So Cal. I've got a Salsa Dos Niner (29" wheels with softtail), a Specialized Enduro Expert, and a Surly 1x1. We've been riding for almost 2 years. Have visited SW Utah (Brianhead, Thunder Mountain, Gooseberry Mesa), Crested Butte, Durango (briefly), Fruita, Moab, Sedona, Vegas area, Phoenix (briefly), and most recently Downieville up near Tahoe, CA. 

We're heading up to Cannell and Whistler this summer, and maybe Mammoth as well. Dream riding place would probably be Whistler right now, but I really want to re-visit Downieville and hit up Tahoe, and also go back to Crested Butte.


----------



## venus1 (Aug 4, 2006)

Welcome! I live in Georgia & ride the maritime forest trails. My extreme dream is to do the Moab thing! I only have hardtails w/ Scott Scale 20, Lightspeed Pisgah, GT Zaskar being in the stable. I enjoy road biking too & recently bought a Trek Madone. I usually trick them out for the love of carbon fiber & need for speed like with my sports cars, which I have 4 of. I still haven’t found a bike rack for the Ferrari. I was in Canada once for the 76 Olympics.


----------



## sptweedy (May 15, 2007)

Hi! I'm Stephanie. I live in southwest Illinois. I've been mountian biking for about 10 years now - love it. I road ride too and had a short stint on dirt bikes also. But I enjoy mountian biking the most. I was fortunate to attend the Wombats Woman's Mt. Bike Festival where I met Jaquie Philan (Not sure I spelled her name right.) Very cool lady. It was in Durango, mt bike heaven. My hubby and I have explored the Tsali trails in N. Carolina, the Land Between The Lakes in Kentucky, Red Rock Canyon in Nevada and the Dessert Classic in Arizona. Mostly we ride the trails in southeast Missouri; Castlewood, Greensfelder, Chubb, Berryman and Counsil Bluff. My first true mountian bike was a Fat Chance, Yo Eddy - it was purple and pink down to it's spoke nipples. Now, I ride a fs Gary Fisher Sugar 2Genesister, and a Bianchi Giro (road bike) and am waiting (not patiently) for my Yeti ASR which is going to be PINK. My dream ride would be trails in any of the mountian states in the northwest. We were looking at riding in Whistler or Fernie this fall, but I bought a new bike instead. 

So.....sorry to hear about your broken leg. What a bummer.


----------



## MtbRN (Jun 8, 2006)

Hi! 

I'm in Colorado- Denver Front Range area. 43 years old and have been mountain biking for about 8 years now. I ride XC, and I actually like to climb. Kinda wimpy on the downhills but I've been getting faster since I upgraded my ride in 2005. My first FS bike was a 2001 Specialized Enduro, which I bought because the price was right and I liked the color (royal blue!) Great bike but a bit heavy. My new ride is a Santa Cruz Superlight which actually handles better on the downhills and climbs like a monkey (-: I've only had it for about 18 months so I'm just starting to think about new parts- maybe a new fork at the end of this season. 

My riding partners got me hooked on "epic" rides- my favorite Colorado trails are the Kenosha Pass to Breckenridge ride and Monarch Crest. Local favorites are Deer Creek Canyon, White Ranch and Buffalo Creek. Further afield, I love the Bookcliff trails in Fruita, and Amassa Back in Moab (-: Rode in Vegas area once, but most of my mountain biking has been in CO.

My dream vacation right now is riding the Mackenzie River Trail in Oregon- all the pictures I've seen make it look amazing! I've never been to Oregon or the Pacific Northwest, so anything there would be great.

My other bike is a Trek 5200 road bike I bought last Sept- my first road bike and it is a featherweight speed machine! I'm signed up for my first charity ride, the Courage Classic, in July. Three days of mountain passes... can't wait!


----------



## Pugdawg1 (Aug 28, 2005)

I'm Marnie from Elko, Nevada (northeastern Nevada). My mtn bike is a '07 Marin Rift Zone, mostly stock. I'd love to get down to moab.. haven't been there yet. Though during the hotter months, anywhere north is looking good.


----------



## 2WD (Mar 11, 2007)

Faybie77 said:


> I haven't seen any other threads like this in the WL (since I have joined) .
> 
> Welcome!
> 
> ...


Thanks!
Nice!!! XC is soooo much fun...it is so addictive!


----------



## 2WD (Mar 11, 2007)

connie said:


> I'm in UT. We live in Salt Lake, and do most of our riding in Park City with lots of Moab trips. We're still trying to plan our first Whistler trip - so I'd say that's my dream riding area right now.
> 
> I've been racing DH for about 5 or 6 years now, and this year I bought my first singlespeed and have done a few XC races on it. So I'm doing everything lately - XC, Super D, DH, and am planning a 12 hour race with some other girls too!
> 
> I have a Ventana El Cuervo, a Yeti AS-X, and a Bianchi P.U.S.S.. Well, and a Suzuki DR-Z250.


You are soooo lucky to be able to do so many trips to Moab!! I'd love to try downhill someday - there is a place (Blue Mountain) around 4 hours away that offers a downhill course - maybe next year! 
I haven't herad of Ventana before so i checked out the website - I got a Pavlovian response when I was checking out the frames - awesome looking bikes!!


----------



## 2WD (Mar 11, 2007)

stripes said:


> 'ello there
> 
> I'm in California (the San Francisco Bay Area), and do most of our riding locally, but try to make it out to Tahoe at least once a year.
> 
> ...


I couldn't find the Setup thread so I checked out the Ventana web-site - Sweet!!


----------



## 2WD (Mar 11, 2007)

*This is awesome!!*

I'm lovin' this ladies! Thanks for the welcome's!! I'm thinking add your dream bike too!! Mine was an Ellsworth Epiphany, but after checking out some of those Ventana's........ 
Good idea with the photo Marnie!! That scenery is spectacular!!!


----------



## MissMTB (May 21, 2007)

Hello from Amanda in Santa Barbara, CA! I mainly ride XC and would love to try more DH once i can get over the fear of hurling myself off of rocks. I do most of my riding in either Santa Barbara (where I live) or Orange County (where my boyfriend lives). I prefer OC riding (Whiting Ranch, Aliso Woods) because the trails definitely suit my abilities better than SB, which can be way too technical for me (lots of rocks, exposure, scary stuff). OC has a lot of really fun, smooth, fast trails that I have a ton of fun on. I've also ridden in Mammoth and loved it up there. I'm going on a 5 day trip around July 4th and can't wait! I'm pretty new at mountain biking, so I haven't figured out my dream bike trips yet. 

I ride a Specialized Stumpjumper FSR Women's Expert and love love love it! It is so comfortable and has improved my riding so much. I also love the brown and blue...a very pretty bike! Here we are at the top of Romero Canyon Trail in Santa Barbara on a very foggy day.


----------



## connie (Mar 16, 2004)

2WD said:


> You are soooo lucky to be able to do so many trips to Moab!! I'd love to try downhill someday - there is a place (Blue Mountain) around 4 hours away that offers a downhill course - maybe next year!
> I haven't herad of Ventana before so i checked out the website - I got a Pavlovian response when I was checking out the frames - awesome looking bikes!!


I know. We love it!

I'm sending my Ventana back this fall to get repainted... apparently they have like 200+ colors to choose from. So cool. I'm thinking maybe pearlescent white with dark red accents (I have a red bashguard, grip locks, saddle and stickers now with the black frame...)


----------



## IttyBittyBetty (Aug 11, 2005)

*Itty Bitty Betty from Boulder, CO*

though my real name is Jen. I learned to mountain bike in Ohio in 1999 and moved to CO about 2 years ago. Trails I love are Tea Creek in WV; Troy Built and Moore Fun in Fruita, CO; Buffalo Creek in CO; the CO Trail up through Kenosha, CO; anything Moab; lots of great trails in Durango, CO; State College, PA; South Mountain and Miligrosa in AZ, and so many more! I'm still finding new fun stuff near Boulder. I am itching to ride in the St. George, UT area.

I ride a Surly 1x1, my FS geared bike is a Titus Locomoto, and my light racing hardtail is a pink Fat Chance Yo Betty! I ride the SS the most and have plans to built up a custom Ti SS sometime soon.

I race endurance (mountain bike and adventure racing) and some XC. I just did the Kokopelli Trail Race in 22:55 on my SS. I'd like to try Super D (not on my SS).


----------



## 2WD (Mar 11, 2007)

stripes said:


> You want scenery?  Oh yeah, and me on my bike.


Freakin' A!!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## connie (Mar 16, 2004)

2WD said:


> That scenery is spectacular!!!


Here's my scenery contribution for the day - from Brianhead:


----------



## PennyRich (Jul 13, 2003)

*Hi from Virginia*

This is a great idea. Maybe we can get a moderator to "stick" this thread.

Hi Sara. I'm Penny. I haven't done much posting on mtbr, but that may change now I've found the Women's Lounge.

Originally from New Zealand, I've been living in Williamsburg, VA for a while now. I've been riding for over 7 years and currently ride an Airborne Paka Wallup (soft tail titanium) with a fox f100 fork. I'm mostly an XC rider, no racing and no insane downhill stuff, so this bike is perfect for me. There's no big hills here, but we do have some nice trails. Twice a year our bike club does a camping trip at Douthat in Western Virginia and we have a blast. It's my favorite place to ride in Virginia. I've heard great things about Tsali and always wanted to get out there. It just hasn't happened yet.

My husband and I recently spent 3 weeks in New Zealand. We took our bikes and rode almost every day. If I had to choose just one place I'd say the best was Whakarewarewa Forest outside Rotorua, but almost everything we rode was fantastic. My dream place to ride? I would love to go back to NZ for at least 6 weeks so I could ride more trails and do the best ones more than once!

Here's a pic of me with some of the female riders in our club:

Penny, Maeve, Sonja, Judy, Joan, & Bonnie










I have so many fantastic photos from the trip, it's hard to choose just one. Here I am riding the Godley Head Track in the Port Hills near Christchurch.


----------



## 2WD (Mar 11, 2007)

stripes said:


> Sorry, this is probably the best link with discussion:
> http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=266447


Checked out your ride - very niiiiice!!! (I'm saying that like Borat :lol: )

i'm trying to download fotos of mine but the download thingy is not allowing me to do so at this time - i will persevere!!!


----------



## Merdoff (Jul 1, 2005)

*from Ontario*

Hi Sara, I also live in Ontario (Barrie). I' now riding a Rocky Mountain ETSX 70 courtesy of my great significant other. Formerly was riding a Stumpjumper, which I loved but not quite so much as the Rocky.

Are you doing the 24 hour Solstice at Albion next week? This will be my 6th 24 hr at Albion. Can't wait to preride the course tomorrow evening.

If you're ever in the Barrie area, drop me a PM and we can show you some of the local trails.


----------



## 2WD (Mar 11, 2007)

PennyRich said:


> This is a great idea. Maybe we can get a moderator to "stick" this thread.
> 
> Hi Sara. I'm Penny. I haven't done much posting on mtbr, but that may change now I've found the Women's Lounge.
> 
> ...


Beautiful country New Zealand - would love to go sometime - a friend of mine is in Auckland now and plans to visit the south island prior to returning to Canada. I hope you get to do your 6 wk trip!!


----------



## 2WD (Mar 11, 2007)

sptweedy said:


> Hi! I'm Stephanie. I live in southwest Illinois. I've been mountian biking for about 10 years now - love it. I road ride too and had a short stint on dirt bikes also. But I enjoy mountian biking the most. I was fortunate to attend the Wombats Woman's Mt. Bike Festival where I met Jaquie Philan (Not sure I spelled her name right.) Very cool lady. It was in Durango, mt bike heaven. My hubby and I have explored the Tsali trails in N. Carolina, the Land Between The Lakes in Kentucky, Red Rock Canyon in Nevada and the Dessert Classic in Arizona. Mostly we ride the trails in southeast Missouri; Castlewood, Greensfelder, Chubb, Berryman and Counsil Bluff. My first true mountian bike was a Fat Chance, Yo Eddy - it was purple and pink down to it's spoke nipples. Now, I ride a fs Gary Fisher Sugar 2Genesister, and a Bianchi Giro (road bike) and am waiting (not patiently) for my Yeti ASR which is going to be PINK. My dream ride would be trails in any of the mountian states in the northwest. We were looking at riding in Whistler or Fernie this fall, but I bought a new bike instead.
> 
> So.....sorry to hear about your broken leg. What a bummer.


Thanks - ya, the leg is a super bummer - my next recheck is on the 19th of June and then hopoefully I'll be able to start bearing weight and start physio and hopefully at least be able to ride my trainer!! We shall see!


----------



## TheotherH (Jan 21, 2004)

*And from the other side of Canada*

Hi Sara, I'm Ina. I live just outside of Vancouver. Been riding since '98. I consider myself (and my husband) a "serious recreational" mountain biker (of course that means any good ride must be followed by good beer!) Love this sport, the nice people and the beautiful scenery enjoyed from a bike seat.

I've got three bikes but ride my Norco Fluid 1 FS the most. Locally we ride the usual suspects: North Shore, Squamish and Whistler. We do lots of one to two week road trips too and have had the pleasure of riding many great trails in BC, Alberta, Washington, Oregon, California, Arizona, Colorado, Utah, Idaho.... This summer we're spending a week in the Kootenays (Nelson, Trail, Rossland) and about ten days in Oregon.

Am aching to go back to St. George/Moab and want to explore more of Colorado. Our dream biking destinations would be the Swiss Alps, Scotland and Mexico's Copper Canyon. New Zealand is looking good, too!

Some pics for you:

Near Whistler - too high and too skinny to try riding that one.









Mt. St. Helen's - Plains of Abraham. Love the moonscape and "other world" feeling.


----------



## msrutzie (Nov 14, 2006)

Hello! I'm Caryn from the SF Bay Area of California. I got my first mtb 2.5 years ago. I currently ride a Santa Cruz Superlight that is pimped out in pink. I'm gunning for a downhill bike to ride the trails in Downieville, CA where I visit frequently thanks to a friend who lives there. 

I recently returned from Fruita, CO road trip with my riding group. Some unbelievable trails. We did Scottsdale, AZ earlier this year and are planning a trip to Puerta Vallarta later this year. Any riders in the SF Bay Area are always welcome on our Sunday rides!

I'd like to get into XC racing (see other thread about testing the racing waters). Until then I'm enjoying riding as often and where ever I can.


----------



## 2WD (Mar 11, 2007)

Merdoff said:


> Hi Sara, I also live in Ontario (Barrie). I' now riding a Rocky Mountain ETSX 70 courtesy of my great significant other. Formerly was riding a Stumpjumper, which I loved but not quite so much as the Rocky.
> 
> Are you doing the 24 hour Solstice at Albion next week? This will be my 6th 24 hr at Albion. Can't wait to preride the course tomorrow evening.
> 
> If you're ever in the Barrie area, drop me a PM and we can show you some of the local trails.


Hey!! I'm going to hopefully be able to do the 24 hr in August and the FlyGurlz 10hr in July - all pending the leg thing - argh!!
Good luck with the race!! I'll definately PM you and you if you are ever in the Niagara Region


----------



## 2WD (Mar 11, 2007)

*Piccies!!!*

I finally got it figured out! 
These are from New Years 2006 in Allegany, NY - fun ride - got way too hot though!!!


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

2WD said:


> Hello ladies! I'm new to the forum - not sure what protocol is but I'm just going to intro myself - Sara - from Ontario, Canada - ride a Devinci Saguaro that I got a sweet deal on at the bike show in Toronto a few years ago (before that i was riding a Devinci Chameleon). I've pimped my ride (well...not me personally, my partner-in-crime) with a RockShox Revelation fork, Juicy 7 brakes, SRAM X-O, Fox Float shock, Mavic Crossrides and Easton EC70 seat post, EA70 stem and monkey lite bar. I was hoping on having a busy riding/racing season this year - wanted to try the o-cups along with the other races i usually ride, which aren't that many.... (Lake2Lake and the Squeezer) but I broke my leg in 3 places in April and have been out of commision. So, I'm just curious about everyone's bike, style of riding, places to ride, dream place to ride (I so want to make it out to Moab one of these years!!), etc etc so I can get my biking fix while out of commsion
> I'm not sure if I'm repeating a subject on the forum, but I couldn't find anything off hand specifically in the Women's Lounge.
> Later!


rt checking in from atlanta, ga

welcome. 

current bikes include:
custom ti Titus Racer X
Surly 1x1 (aka 'the pink lady')








many thanks to Carl Mesta for this pic: check out his gallery & info here
Trek 8000
Trek 5200
and coming soon......another roadie (don't want to give away the surprise but there will be a new bike post about it soon complete with pictures)

most of the riding i do is XC (or road) and at this point i think i've ridden trails in 15 states and 4 canadian provinces. 

took my dream mtb vacation in April with my SO...









and would now love to get out to AZ or ID or any number of other places to ride trail. 

rt


----------



## namrita (Jun 1, 2005)

2WD said:


> Hello ladies! I'm new to the forum - not sure what protocol is but I'm just going to intro myself - Sara - from Ontario, Canada - ride a Devinci Saguaro that I got a sweet deal on at the bike show in Toronto a few years ago (before that i was riding a Devinci Chameleon). I've pimped my ride (well...not me personally, my partner-in-crime) with a RockShox Revelation fork, Juicy 7 brakes, SRAM X-O, Fox Float shock, Mavic Crossrides and Easton EC70 seat post, EA70 stem and monkey lite bar. I was hoping on having a busy riding/racing season this year - wanted to try the o-cups along with the other races i usually ride, which aren't that many.... (Lake2Lake and the Squeezer) but I broke my leg in 3 places in April and have been out of commision. So, I'm just curious about everyone's bike, style of riding, places to ride, dream place to ride (I so want to make it out to Moab one of these years!!), etc etc so I can get my biking fix while out of commsion
> I'm not sure if I'm repeating a subject on the forum, but I couldn't find anything off hand specifically in the Women's Lounge.
> Later!


Hi 

Namrita, from Atlanta GA, also.

I ride a Vassago Jabberwocky 29er singlespeed. I race endurance XC (12-24 hour solo). I've ridden mountain bikes in GA, FL, TN, NC, SC, MI, VA, PA, CT, WI, CO, ID, AZ. I'm itching to go back out to CO as well as OR and out of the country to ride.










I also do some road riding..I prefer to do that in the mountains, but unfortunately I do most of it on our local flat rail trail :bluefrown: . I have a Litespeed Ghisallo ti roadie.


----------



## Gatorbike (Mar 13, 2006)

Hi,
I'm Lisa From Florida. Yes we have lots of places to ride and suprisingly some are very technical just not mountains. I just did two beginner races and I'm 45 so I guess that's kinda silly but I really had fun. I have a Santa Cruz Juliana but I'm thinking of getting a new bike a racer x or turner nitrous.


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

Hi Formica aka Penny here, hailing from the eastern side of WA state. I've been riding for about 10 ?? years. The current stable is a Kona FS, and almost vintage Pro Mongoose HT that's my project bike. I'm president of the local IMBA affiliate, and I think trail work is fun. 

I've ridden with Impy and Gabrielle - we hit the Mackenzie River Trail last summer. I ride in Washington, Oregon, Idaho and British Columbia.

Here's an old pic of me in Oregon:


----------



## Tass Over Teakettle (Jul 11, 2006)

Hi from WV.
I'm mid-40's and I've been Mtbing about a year - riding bikes in general for about 4 years.

I've got a 2006 GF Tassajara GS.
Always looking for patient people to teach me and take me on new trails.:thumbsup:


----------



## shredchic (Jun 18, 2007)

Yo! I'm Julie from the coast south of San Francisco. I started mountain biking after I bought a Specialized Rockhopper (hard tail) on a whim in 2004. Now I am thoroughly addicted, and ride a few times a week. Me and the Rockie and some friends went on a week long adventure in Moab recently - did about 7 rides. I totally loved Slickrock, Sovereign, Kokopelli, and Porcupine Rim trails. I am just starting to hone my skillz, and "huck" off of rocks (not boulders, though!) My local trails have a lot of steep climbs, a lot of fire roads and some sweet rolling tight singletrack, with some rocky sections.

Sadly, it's high time I upgraded my trusty Rockie. I rented a Stumpie Elite (men's small) for riding the Porcupine Rim trail (in the pic) - the components were awesome, but I think it was actually too small for me (5'6). I've also tried my friend's Yeti, (men's medium), but it was too big and heavy. I read about the Santa Cruz Blur on this site, and I'd love to try one. Any suggestions for a good all mountain from a female would be highly appreciated! I have no interest in women's specific bikes due to long torso and short legs, and I'm too pale for pink. 

The next dream rides for me would be B.C. and Colorado. I want to get rid of my desk-job pudge, and get ready to do my first beginner race by next summer.

I'm stoked to have found this forum!


----------



## Impy (Jan 6, 2004)

Hi everyone

Great to see so many awesome ladies out there!

I've been riding about 4 years. I have a numbers of bikes - a sycip 29 inch SS, a niner 1 x 9, a sycip cyclocross bike, and a titus racer x that hasn't been getting very much action in the last 2 years.

I just love to ride. I'm not the fastest or the most talented, but dangit I just love to ride my bike! I have ridden many places now: I live in Southern California so I ride there most often, but I also have ridden all over Northern california, Tahoe region, Oregon, Washington state, Nevada, Utah, Virginia, New york, Hawaii and even Costa Rica.

My next adventure is riding 215 miles from durango, colorado to moab utah with some friends and we leave next week! whee! Later this year I am planning on riding across vietnam (the country) and I am very excited.

My local ride:








Annadel, one of my all time favorite places to ride:


----------



## chuky (Apr 3, 2005)

I'm Chuky, and live in Utah. I grew up under the shadow of Rainier and saw St. Helens erupt, but consider Mt. Tukuhnikivatz to be the most striking peak I know. Been riding for a long time, and think that there is something to be gained from every type of bike. 

I spend as much time as I can on the road or on the trails. Don't race anymore, but used to race a lot. Now I just ride...


----------



## jaclynj (Jun 11, 2007)

I'm Jaclyn from BC. I started biking on the East coast of Canada last year with a WSD 4500 and have since bought a couple of more bikes: a Kona Kula and my latest addition a Jamis Dakar XAM 1 (which I love the best!). I've only been riding cross country up until this summer (there are no mountains to go down on the east coast)... but the ski hill that I live on opens this weekend for downhill, so I'll be attempting that! 

I'd love to go ride in the Moab, but that won't be until next year. This year I think I will be heading over to Rossland BC to do the seven summits trail...can't wait!


----------



## cdn_chick (Apr 14, 2007)

*Howdy from Calgary Alberta Canada*

I've been riding for 10 years now (hard to believe) and love living in Canada. Luckily for us the trails are about 30-40 min drive outside of Calgary and we also visit Fernie, BC which is only 3 hrs away.

Every summer my hubby and I head out to Rossland, BC for some great riding but may plan a trip to Moab in the fall. Last time we went to Moab was back in 1999 and I was riding a hard tail and still quite the beginner &#8230;can only imagine what it will be like with a better bike and more skills&#8230;..Enjoy xc - especially single track, technical and don't mind the climbs knowing the downhill will be worth it&#8230;..hope to dabble DH some day too.

I took the plunge this year and bought a Jamis Dakar XLT 2.0! Awesome bike and feel my confidence is building every time we get out on it. Hope one day to complete a race but probably need to read up on some of the great advice for training and check what's available.

Hoping to find more ladies to ride with but continue to pull my own weight riding with the boyz.

Forum is great and have received many helpful tips from mastering clipless pedals to recommending knee/ shin guards so I can still continue to wear shorts without receiving scary looks at my legs (have quite the scars or beauty marks from riding :thumbsup: )

Scenery pictures to post later&#8230;..just bought a new compact camera as we got tired of repeating "If we only had the camera with us....".

Sorry to hear about your leg - hope you get the thumbs up from the trainer.....


----------



## 2WD (Mar 11, 2007)

cdn_chick said:


> I've been riding for 10 years now (hard to believe) and love living in Canada. Luckily for us the trails are about 30-40 min drive outside of Calgary and we also visit Fernie, BC which is only 3 hrs away.
> 
> Every summer my hubby and I head out to Rossland, BC for some great riding but may plan a trip to Moab in the fall. Last time we went to Moab was back in 1999 and I was riding a hard tail and still quite the beginner &#8230;can only imagine what it will be like with a better bike and more skills&#8230;..Enjoy xc - especially single track, technical and don't mind the climbs knowing the downhill will be worth it&#8230;..hope to dabble DH some day too.
> 
> ...


Awesome! Can't wait to see the pics! Thanks re: "The Leg" - it's its own entity at the moment - just got back from my recheck appt - 4wks until my next recheck appt, now I am able to partial weight bear with my crutches.....grrrr....... & :sad:.


----------



## utsnowgirl (Jun 26, 2005)

Great thread! Sorry to hear about your leg - hopefully you're healing up ok.

I'm Traci from SLC, Utah. I ride a *pink* Titus MotoLite with a few other pink accessories (hubs, headset, etc.). Just added a Gravity Dropper last week and LOVE IT!!! 

I ride 4-5 days a week, mostly in the SLC and Park City areas. I ride with my husband a lot, but also spend 1 day a week introducing some of my non-biking friends to mountain biking. It's been awesome watching them get better each ride we do. 

I love riding in Moab & Fruita and we make lots of trips there in the spring and fall. I mostly ride XC, but love a technical challenge. I'm trying to decide on my next bike - either a single speed or something a bit more cushy. I bought a road bike this year, but haven't really spent a lot of time on it. It's hard for me to want to ride on the road, when I can ride trails. 

I'm in my last semester of grad school & am counting the days until I get my life back


----------



## jewels (Mar 17, 2004)

howdy back at ya. Jules here, 37 riding XC trails here on Maui. My two rides are turner 5 spot and my dekerf hardtail. I usually do a couple cruisey rides a week, summer is here so I hope to get my fitness up some. Here's a pix of our local trail.


----------



## otter12 (Jun 11, 2006)

Hi from So. Cal. Been riding for about 15yrs, ugh i'm old. I'm out of commission also, might have a meniscus tear in my knee (MRI is tonight) I slipped on a boulder in Gooseberry Mesa, I wasn't actually riding my bike at the time which is pretty lame and doesn't make for a very good story. Anyway hope you feel better soon. oh yeah... my bikes are a Ventana El Saltamontes and a Schwinn Homegrown


----------



## badjenny (Mar 13, 2006)

Hi, Jen from Nor Cal. I ride a Ventana El Chiquillo. 

Taking a season off from racing in order to fall in love with my bike all over again. Was getting a little sick of seeing her after alot of racing the last two years. Absence does make the heart grow fonder and now that we have had some time apart, I cheated on her with my running shoes in the early part of the year... Silly me, thought training for a half marathon would be a "fun" way to cross train in the winter. Luckily my loving bike forgave my indiscretion and our relationship is stronger than ever.  We are taking it slow, only a few local races and a lot of quality time riding in Folsom, Auburn and Downieville. 

Nice to see all of your posts and get a little back story and pics on everyone. Ride on...


----------



## MTNgirl (Jul 20, 2004)

*greetings from idaho!*

mtngirl here, aka mariah. i ride a turner spot and a stumpy wsd hardtail, and consider myself one lucky duck to have several trails 5 minutes away.

being a mom is one of my greatest joys, but after i bought the hartail for my 30th birthday and started mtb'ing i found my art and my passion:smilewinkgrin: the turner is the icing on the cake! so now i ride with my SO and my 12 year old son elijah, and anyone else who's willing. some of my fave spots so far have been gooseberry mesa (WOOT!), stanley, and mccall area trails.

i hope to ride whistler sometime soon, get back to the oakridge/mckenzie river area of oregon, and hit some of the sweet singletrack in co. in the fall when the aspen are turning. life is good...


----------



## cdn_chick (Apr 14, 2007)

badjenny said:


> Hi, Jen from Nor Cal. I ride a Ventana El Chiquillo.
> 
> Taking a season off from racing in order to fall in love with my bike all over again. Was getting a little sick of seeing her after alot of racing the last two years. Absence does make the heart grow fonder and now that we have had some time apart, I cheated on her with my running shoes in the early part of the year... Silly me, thought training for a half marathon would be a "fun" way to cross train in the winter. Luckily my loving bike forgave my indiscretion and our relationship is stronger than ever.  We are taking it slow, only a few local races and a lot of quality time riding in Folsom, Auburn and Downieville.
> 
> Nice to see all of your posts and get a little back story and pics on everyone. Ride on...


HAHA - That's a pretty funny story Jen! Very clever.....glad to hear you reunited with your bike again!


----------



## shredchic (Jun 18, 2007)

*Riding group in SF bay area*



msrutzie said:


> Hello! I'm Caryn from the SF Bay Area of California. I got my first mtb 2.5 years ago. I currently ride a Santa Cruz Superlight that is pimped out in pink. I'm gunning for a downhill bike to ride the trails in Downieville, CA where I visit frequently thanks to a friend who lives there.
> 
> I recently returned from Fruita, CO road trip with my riding group. Some unbelievable trails. We did Scottsdale, AZ earlier this year and are planning a trip to Puerta Vallarta later this year. Any riders in the SF Bay Area are always welcome on our Sunday rides!
> 
> I'd like to get into XC racing (see other thread about testing the racing waters). Until then I'm enjoying riding as often and where ever I can.


Hi Caryn! I'm Julie from the SF Bay area as well, and have been riding (regularly) about same amt of time as you. I'm interested in joining a riders' group. I also have the crazy idea to try a beginners XC race next summer, although I have no clue what they are like. What group do you ride with? I've been looking for some folks to ride with around here.


----------



## tradygirl (May 21, 2007)

Hi, I'm Tracie and I'm from SLC (yes, another Tracie from SLC  ). I have the pleasure of riding with connie and utsnowgirl on occasion, and yes, they are both excellent riders and super cool ladies!

I ride a blue '03 Trek Liquid and it's been a trooper of a bike. I mostly ride XC but I'm trying to challenge myself to get more technical. I try to get to Fruita and Moab at least once a year, and I love riding in PC and the occasional lift-serve day at Deer Valley. 

Alas, as utsnowgirl is finishing her MBA, I am starting mine this fall!


----------



## utsnowgirl (Jun 26, 2005)

tradygirl said:


> Hi, I'm Tracie and I'm from SLC (yes, another Tracie from SLC  ). I have the pleasure of riding with connie and utsnowgirl on occasion, and yes, they are both excellent riders and super cool ladies!
> 
> I ride a blue '03 Trek Liquid and it's been a trooper of a bike. I mostly ride XC but I'm trying to challenge myself to get more technical. I try to get to Fruita and Moab at least once a year, and I love riding in PC and the occasional lift-serve day at Deer Valley.
> 
> Alas, as utsnowgirl is finishing her MBA, I am starting mine this fall!


Hey Tracie!! Good to see you here!

My new bike comes tomorrow - hopefully J gets it all put together this weekend while I'm working, and I'll be ready to ride next week. We're sorta thinking maybe Deer Valley on the 4th.

Anyway - I'm in class tonight, and am literally counting down the hours until I'm done with my program. Don't worry, though - the 2 years in school will fly by, except for the last 3 weeks.


----------



## spokey doke (Jun 23, 2007)

Hi-

My name is Randi and I'm quite new to this forum  I'm an avid skiier who started mountain biking to a.) keep my legs in shape during the off-season and b.) spend more time with my husband who has been in love with mountain biking for years. Even though my reasons for starting weren't "for love of the sport", I've grown addicted to it very quickly! 

I live in Western MA and therefore do all of my riding in either Western Mass or Connecticut. My bike is a Marin Bear Valley, pink. 

I look forward to chatting with all of you, sharing stories and tips, and hopefully riding with a few of you should you happen to be in my area


----------



## PermaGrin (Jul 7, 2007)

Hey there! I'm Nathalie and I'm in So Cal as well. I've been riding regularly since Feb of this year and I swear, the more I ride, the more I love it! I have an entry level hardtail GT Avalanche 4.0, all stock and although I can't base a comparison opinion on anything else, I'd say I'm definitely getting my money's worth out of it. I'm sick and like to climb and afan of the brakes on the downhills but I'm finally getting comfortable enough with them that I'm starting to look for more technical stuff to try out. I usually ride the coastal foothills and haven't ventured into the mtns yet but if my comfort level continues on the same path it's been going I'll be there before I know it.

I would love to ride Moab but admittedly don't know much about it other than it's a mtb mecca, it's located in beautiful Utah and why not???

This is such a fun sport I can't believe I waited this long to try it but now that I'm hooked, I can't stop smiling  .


----------



## verslowrdr (Mar 22, 2004)

Hi. I'm Megan, I live and ride in Kittitas Co Washington. I have no enviable skilz or killer bikes or sweet jumps to show you. I just love riding every chance I get.








When I'm not eating dirt I eat paste.


----------



## cdn_chick (Apr 14, 2007)

cdn_chick said:


> I've been riding for 10 years now (hard to believe) and love living in Canada. Luckily for us the trails are about 30-40 min drive outside of Calgary and we also visit Fernie, BC which is only 3 hrs away.
> 
> Every summer my hubby and I head out to Rossland, BC for some great riding but may plan a trip to Moab in the fall. Last time we went to Moab was back in 1999 and I was riding a hard tail and still quite the beginner &#8230;can only imagine what it will be like with a better bike and more skills&#8230;..Enjoy xc - especially single track, technical and don't mind the climbs knowing the downhill will be worth it&#8230;..hope to dabble DH some day too.
> 
> ...


Great post ladies - all of you are such an inspiration!!!! Long over-do but here's my scenery picture....

it was a long climb up but the views of the Rockies were incredible
View attachment 277976


action shot....:thumbsup: 
View attachment 277977


----------



## 2WD (Mar 11, 2007)

Great pics!!!



cdn_chick said:


> Great post ladies - all of you are such an inspiration!!!! Long over-do but here's my scenery picture....
> 
> it was a long climb up but the views of the Rockies were incredible
> 
> ...


----------



## 29 Single & Pink! (Jun 18, 2007)

aword4you said:


> Hubby and I are in So Cal. I've got a Salsa Dos Niner (29" wheels with softtail), a Specialized Enduro Expert, and a Surly 1x1. We've been riding for almost 2 years. Have visited SW Utah (Brianhead, Thunder Mountain, Gooseberry Mesa), Crested Butte, Durango (briefly), Fruita, Moab, Sedona, Vegas area, Phoenix (briefly), and most recently Downieville up near Tahoe, CA.
> 
> We're heading up to Cannell and Whistler this summer, and maybe Mammoth as well. Dream riding place would probably be Whistler right now, but I really want to re-visit Downieville and hit up Tahoe, and also go back to Crested Butte.


Hi, I Chrystal from So. Utah. I am new to the forum too and have been MTB for six years. I love it, it is my therapy! I enjoy all the sweet singletrack trails in my area some of my favorites are Hurricane Rim/JEM, Gooseberry Mesa, Thunder Mtn. & Virgin Rim. We get to Moab at least once a year. I started on a Cannondale hardtail then to a Specialized FS Stumpjumper. I currently have a Jamis Dakar XLT and a Gary Fisher Rig SS (Pink, of course). I hardly ride my FS geared bike any more, I feel like it is too heavy (my weight weenie husband is rubbing off on me) and squishy with all the suspension. I love my 29" SS and would like to get a geared 29er. My question for 
aword4you is how you like your Salsa Dos Niner. I am considering getting one. I am looking for a lightweight geared 29er and can't decide on a hardtail or softtail. Let me know how you like it.

I also have a hard time getting together with other women to ride but mostly because we all have commitments with our busy lives at home and at work. I mostly ride alone but love to have a day out with the girls. I don't mind waiting around for them either because I enjoy spending time with them. They are leisurely and I have yet to find a partner to really ride hard with. I mostly ride with my husband, we start together and meet at the end so we both get a great workout and I don't hold him back. I figure it doesn't matter who you can find to ride with or not, JUST RIDE!:thumbsup:

I want to put a team together to ride 24 Hours of Old Pueblo "just for fun" (President's weekend 08 Tucson). Getting anyone to commit to that is a whole different ballgame than just getting together for a ride! Anyone game? A womens singlespeed team would be awesome!

Pics to come later, I'm a goof and can't download my pics cuz the files are too large, HELP!:madman: I would rather be ridin' my bike!

Oh, Good luck with your leg, bummer......


----------



## shay (Apr 13, 2006)

Hiya...I'm shay from Austin, TX. I'm predominately a lurker around here, but have chimed in once or twice . I love this thread!

I am 27 this year and I've been riding MTB for 2 years (before that, just commuting and century road rides on a mtb bike!). I raced XC for a year and then starting racing DH. I haven't raced much this year (it is soooo far and pricey to get to mountains when you are stuck in central TX), but I ride a lot. My heart and soul is found in technical, rocky trails. I've ridden Angel Fire NM, Crested Butte, Durango, Vail, Keystone, Snowmass, Moab, Fruita, Gunnison, all over TX, and a little bit in Arkansas.

I built my dream bike this year, a Transition BottleRocket. She is my love!! My other ride is a Specialized Stumpjumper FSR.

When I finally get my arse out of grad school, I want to spend oodles of time in Whistler.


----------



## chaletlaforet (Jul 20, 2007)

Hi, I'm Martha, I live in London but spend as much time as possible in Chamonix where I have just been christening my lovely new Rocky Mountain RMX on the new downhill trail! Tomorrow we are off to Pila, Aoste - in Italy so if you never hear from me again I might not have made it back from their DH course which I hear is a whopper. I'll try and take some pics to add to this!
Looking forward to talking with you all


----------



## FoxOverFence (Apr 7, 2005)

Hello Everybody,
I'm Linda from Seattle and I ride in the beautiful, green PNW. Before I came to Washington, I lived many years in Utah. I was lucky to have enjoyed the trails down in Moab and up in the SCL/Park City area. Definitely have to go back soon! It's fun to see so many SCL'ers posting here. I have to say I thought I was a pretty good rider until I moved here and discovered the joys and struggles of riding over slippery, wet, rocky, rooted terrain. Wow! But I got hooked on it and hooked on FR/DH style riding. So anytime you want to make me happy, just give me a trail with lots of logpiles, skinnies, drops and jumps. I love Whistler and we are lucky that we can get up there often. And one of these days I'll make it to the North Shore, if it ever stops raining here! 

Here's a pic of me on my big bike, the Yakuza Kumicho R. 









I also have a Kona Coiler that I use for all-mountain style riding, and a K2 Tirade FS that I use when I want to go lightweight XC. I have a Transition Trail or Park frame that is sitting in the garage waiting for winter when I can build it up as a dirt/skatebarn bike.

My boyfriend and I like to travel around and bike but so far, traveling like Ina above, is only a dream. We did go to Sun Peaks, BC last year and here's a photo of that fine, dusty downhill!









My passion is getting air and doing drops - I've got work to do on learning to jump properly:skep: 
Here's a pic of me at our local flow park. YeeHaw


----------



## Luvz2Ridez (Sep 4, 2006)

*Another from Seattle!*

Hi all, I'm Julie from Seattle. I've been riding for a couple years, mostly XC, but just this year have fallen head over heals in love with Downhilling and Freeriding. I started out with a Kona hardtail and last year bought a Kona Dawg, which I use for the XC stuff. Then, I picked up my dream bike in Jan, a Transition Bottlerocket, and have not been able to put her down yet! This summer I've been to Whistler twice so far and I'm completely hooked. I took a class up there through the Dirt Series and it was wonderful! I can't wait to go back!
Here's a pic of me practicing my drops.








And another from the Shore!


----------



## motomom78 (Oct 5, 2005)

This is an awesome thread! I, too, am a lurker on these forums but I LOVE to hear about all the other girls riding out there. I am a latecomer to mtnbiking, riding for 6 years now, but I only got started at 43. Ya'll can do the math! I live in NC, trained horses for 25 years, burned out of the horse show scene and about that time my son started racing XC and it looked like fun, so I got a bike and started riding too. I've gone thru some bikes since then but now have a Titus Motolite and a Bianchi W.U.S.S. singlespeed in my stable and they are perfect! 
My son now races Pro Dual-Slalom and Semi-pro DH, and with all the travel we've done, I've been able to ride a lot of world-class courses. Been to Durango, Crested Butte, Mt. Snow, Snowshoe and we have a National now at our own Sugar Mtn. in NC. Haven't made it to Moab yet and Whistler definitely is on the list but we have awesome epic riding here too - Tsali, Pisgah, DuPont, plus we have 40 miles of urban trails in our own town here!
I love hearing about all the DH girls out there - you guys rock!
Below is a picture from a trip to Crested Butte back in June -


----------



## callmeCrash (Aug 28, 2007)

All right ladies, you have all inspired me! 

I have been lurking for a couple of days now and after couple days of research and lucking out today at a LBS I bought a used DH bike. I'm fairly new to MTB, been riding XC for a little over 2 years, got my first FS bike early this year (love it!!) tried downhilling and loved it even more (despite bailing pretty bad, hence the name Crash, but bruises heal... and hubby keeps telling me it's sexy!) I used to hate riding my bike until my hubby convinced me to buy a decent bike that fit properly (I'm 4'11)

For XC I'm riding a specialized 2007 Stumperjumper FSR expert (one day I'll be able to ride to the bike's capabilities) and my new DH is a 2003 Specialized Big Hit that was hardly ridden (upgraded by some guy, who then traded in for something else) bought it for $1750 CAD so I think it's a pretty good deal (pls tell me I did okay!) Took it out into the back field and hill (got a good workout climbing up!) Felt really good, I'm going have some fum (hope don't break any bones!)

The threads here have been so funny, inspiring and full of so many tips and knowledge... ohh... if I could only be like a sponge and soak it all in!! Happy riding...

Crash from Calgary


----------



## trailgirl (Oct 25, 2005)

Hello,

Jen here. I'm an elementary school teacher in Littleton, Colorado.. moved here a few years ago from California Bay Area. I'm loving the plethora of trails and biker guys here..
I didn't to too much biking in California, but really got into it since moving.


----------



## TFK StinkyFingers (May 20, 2007)

HI there. Im kristin and Im Western Maryland!

Here are some pictures


































Ive been racing for 2 years. Last year beginner, this year sport, next year expert. I ride a haro x7 for racing and a haro thread 8 for dirt jumping!

Anyone in the area PLEASE let go ride!!!!


----------



## no endos (Oct 1, 2007)

*Visitng Socal Oct. 28- Nov.3rd*

Hi,

I am an avid rider from Vancouver, BC, and will be visiting San Diego on vacation from Oct. 28 to Nov. 3rd. Would love to ride with some locals while I'm in the area.

My tastes run to technical downhill, but for this trip will be bringing a lightweight hard-tail, due to airline restrictions.

Let me know,thanks1

'Limone'


----------



## NicoleC (Sep 28, 2007)

My name is Nicole, I'm 36 and I recently moved to Huntsville, AL. I used a ride a little bit when I lived in Southern California (of course there was a guy involved), although nothing too technical or bloody. I've decided to get back into the swing of things and started of yesterday with getting a little mileage under my belt. I have a good case of bike butt today since I pooh-poohed my need for bike shorts on such a short ride yesterday. Ooops. But otherwise I really enjoyed the ride and I'm kicking myself for not doing it for so long.

I am sure missing those great bike ways in LA, and also Santiago Oaks and Peters Canyon just up the hill from me. Driving 30 minutes to get to a bike path is the pits. I have have to get a trainer to get my mileage in so I can tackle some of the local parks.


----------



## avl-yoshi (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi there,

I am also new to this forum. My name is Marcela and live in the beautiful city of Asheville, NC right on the Blue Ridge... we have so many trails here... Pisgah is great and you can mtn bike on your backyard! I

I still consider myselfl a newbie. I've been mtn biking for about 6 months but getting "serious" = mtn biking 4-5 times per week about 3 months ago. Let me know if any of you come around this area, I'll be more than happy to be a host :thumbsup:


----------



## mabaGAL (Feb 10, 2004)

Hi, All,
I'm Jo -- not so new to forum, but may take you up on the offer to ride at Pisgah, been thinking about going down there. I'm in the MD/DC area -- so if you are ever up here, let me know. We have some great trails out here -- something for everyone -- smooth, swoopy, not so technical trails; intermediate and rocky technical trails. There are some techy downhill runs -- but I only have a hard tail or an SS, so I usually stay away from those. 
Ride on....


----------



## Bluebug32 (Jan 13, 2006)

that's a cool avatar....biking turtle!


----------



## KJS (Apr 12, 2007)

*Hi From CO!*

Ok, I'll play!

I live in CO, front range suburb area. I am a re-noob as I am returning to mountain biking after a startlingly long involuntary hiatus. I bought a new bike this year, a Yeti ASR SL-C, and it was love at first spin! I am still not very talented, I have humorous yet heartfelt trepidation when confronted with those switchbacks with the giant water bar in the middle, but I really love rediscovering the sport. I road bike as well and went downhilling at a couple of the resorts here this summer and loved it. Maybe a bigger bike next year!

There are a lot of conflicting joys to be had in CO, rock and mountain climbing being the most prominent for me, so I didn't get in a much time on the bike as I had hoped. (do we ever?) Not a bad place to be though, if those are the toughest decisions I have to make! I plan on riding even more next year, and even continuing through the winter here. Although, ski and snowshoe season just started...) But I digress. Lots of great places to ride here, and even more are just a few hours drive away!

It is great to find this site/forum. I found out about it a while ago, signed up, and promptly got too busy and forgot about it. I remembered it after talking to an awesome group of ladies at a woman's bike maintenance class.

Here is my rig loaded up on the bike rack, ready to head to the trails:


----------



## rkvaldes (Nov 30, 2007)

hey, I'm new to this forum so dont know much about it. My Name is Rebecca and live in Miami, FL.20 yrs old. I know mountain biking isnt too hot around here compared to up north but there are a lot of Great trails in North Miami Beach (Oleta river state park) and in Weston, FL (Markham).
Most of my life i ve been into sports (softball, Volleyball and basketball) but when i met my boyfriend about 2 years ago my life changed forever. he introduced me to mtb and i instantly became hooked and cought on really quick. 
im excited to get better and spend more time on the trails. i havent raced yet but can't wait, just that theres not much over here


----------



## 2Marvel (Aug 3, 2007)

Originally from Toronto, I have been living in Vancouver for almost 2 years and now I'm lucky to call the Shore my home, having moved recently to be closer to the mountains.

Before moving out I wouldn't consider myself a MB but an avid skier. Needed something to keep me active in the spring / summer (this is before I realized you could bike year round in Vancouver )....I love the mountains and so mountain biking was the logical choice.

Started seriously riding Aug 06 and wish I started earlier. I have met some of my closest friends through MB and it has given me much more balance in my life.

Riding is now definitely one of passions and natural highs.

I'm the proud mama of a 2006 Norco EXC and the new addition to my family a 2007Specialized SX Trail II.

Now let's go ride....

Veronica

(aka as Spark on TGR, Marvel on NSMB and the Muddbunnies)


----------



## MtbIrv (Jan 14, 2004)

First time I've come into the WL. Lots of young ridin' chickies here. :thumbsup: I've been a Passionite since 1998 but slacked off bicycling a couple of years ago and slacked off visiting Passion when the forum changed. I'm trying to get back into riding again. It's not the riding itself that's holding me back - it's the time commitment it takes to get to the trails. Anyway...

I'm Cynthia. I'm 52 and I live in NE FL. I ride a Titus Locomoto. Love that bike!! What a fine piece of machinery! 

Hi rt!! How's things? Nice to see you're a ridin' machine!! LOL! Remember back at MMM when we both sucked and how we said that if we could combine your climbing skills and my downhill skills we'd make one helluva mtb-er? haha! I still suck! Age has crept up on me. That and one too many crashes. But I still love to ride my bike. I'm going to do more this year. Much more.

Latah gatahs! C


----------



## Fabulous (Jan 20, 2008)

*I'm frozen in N. Idaho...*

...but you can call me Katy. I just relocated to N. ID from Boise this fall and have resorted to yoga to keep myself strong while the temps are so low (0 F this morning).

Summer 2006 I started getting back into riding after a 10 year sabatical. (What was I thinking?!?!??) I love riding and will be doing a lot MORE this year. I'm looking forward to exploring the trails up here once the snow's gone. Anyone in the area willing to show me a trail or 2?

I ride a Specialized Hardrock Sport, completely stock. But I cheat and ride my SOs bikes some times (Scott Spark 10, Rocky Mtn)

Most of my rides resemble a circus caravan with my 2 yo in the chariot behind me and my 9 yo tearing it up in front of me (hills and wider singletracks included). I highly recommend pulling a trailer for building strength. ;-) (Ha Ha Ha) When I can escape for an adults-only-ride I go for XC. I love logs, climbing and the switchbacks.

My kids love biking. My son got to go to Moab with his grandparents for Spring Break last year and my daughter calls herself the "Purple Racer" as she careens around the corners in the house on her new purple bike.

Dream bike? Well... what I've got now is what I coveted 10 years ago, but the technology has changed a little and I can't decide what I want next so I'll keep borrowing bikes until I figure it out.


----------



## Eirene (Feb 22, 2008)

My turn.. 

I've been living in CT for the last year, but in 2 weeks I'm headed home to MI. I started riding in high school, nothing big, more like goofing off with some buddies on muddy trails with a cheep Toys "R" Us bike. Took a 2 year break when I joined the Army just after 20; then was hooked back into riding with a DB Sorrento (in '01). Up graded to my current DB Apex. I'll ride pretty much anywhere at least once, twice to make sure I didn't miss anything and more if I like it.: :smilewinkgrin: I've had the chance to ride a few different states (MI, NC, AR, CT, PA) but I'm always lookin to try to add new experiences and new riding buddies.

I don't have any even decent pics of me on a trail, but I do have one of some "training" for work. Yea, I get paid to ride -as long as it's above 40 and there is no snow and/or ice.


----------



## creseis (Apr 4, 2008)

Hi!!! I am new here. I ride in the Catskills and in the Albany area of NY. I own all of my dream bikes--nothing too fancy, but I love them so much and am very happy with them--a Giant Trance 3 and a Bianchi SISS rigid SS. I go back and forth, not sure which one I prefer, I guess it depends on the conditions. If I could change anything right now, I would get a new front shock for my Trance and a front shock for my SS, but I can't afford either so I have to just dream about it! I think I'd definitely get Marzocchi. 

I love riding in the Catskills, but I would love to explore new territory--everything from Colorado to Whistler. I know that leaves a lot of riding to be done! I also love going to NE Kingdom in VT, I go there several times during the summer.

Cheers!


----------



## kat71 (Mar 30, 2008)

*Anchorage, Alaska*

Hi, I am Kathy from Anchorage, Alaska; 37 years old... I have been riding during the summer since I was 8 anything from dirt roads to single track (that's what most of our trails are... any worth hiking anyways). I threw out my back (DDD) twice last year from backpacking and decided to replace hiking with biking. so the plan was to buy a LBS bike in May... I usually buy a mega-store cheapo every few years... but I had a close encounter with parts falling off my bike when I was flying down a road in Denali National Park last summer. That was when I decided to buy a quality bike... and oh yeah ut: start wearing a helmet. So I bought a fisher pagagon last month and a day hasn't passed where I don't ride... my truck is officially parked and I have gone green. I feel like a little kid again and look forward to getting off work everyday so I can go ride around. I am thinking about getting a pugsely or fatbike (local bike) next November. Most who know me aren't surprised because they already think I am crazy... it's now just more obvious to acquaintances and strangers. Below is a picture of my baby out in Hatcher Pass about 40 miles outside of Anchorage.
View attachment 349456


----------



## TatorTot (Apr 9, 2008)

New to the forums and somewhat new to mtn biking...got started after I married my hubby but since we lived in Florida there wasn't too much real mountain biking to do. But we really got into biking when we moved to Utah about 2 years ago. I consider myself a work in progress...not the best at climbing or downhill, but I am getting there. I mostly ride singletrack since that is all my husband really does, but I enjoy taking it easy on doubletrack as well (it helps build my confidence)... any of you experienced ladies out there have any advice on how to build my confidence on the bike?


----------



## lindsayb (Mar 22, 2008)

Hi! My name is Lindsay and I'm completely new to mountain biking, in fact I got on a bike for the first time in a good 15 years about a month ago. My husband is an avid mountain biker and I'm determined to be one as well. So far I'm finding it a lot of fun and realizing how horribly out of shape I am!! I have only ridden in Indiana, but I'm looking forward to learning new skills and continuing to ride.


----------



## janedoh (Mar 26, 2008)

2WD said:


> Hello ladies! I'm new to the forum - not sure what protocol is but I'm just going to intro myself - Sara - from Ontario, Canada - ride a Devinci Saguaro that I got a sweet deal on at the bike show in Toronto a few years ago (before that i was riding a Devinci Chameleon). I've pimped my ride (well...not me personally, my partner-in-crime) with a RockShox Revelation fork, Juicy 7 brakes, SRAM X-O, Fox Float shock, Mavic Crossrides and Easton EC70 seat post, EA70 stem and monkey lite bar. I was hoping on having a busy riding/racing season this year - wanted to try the o-cups along with the other races i usually ride, which aren't that many.... (Lake2Lake and the Squeezer) but I broke my leg in 3 places in April and have been out of commision. So, I'm just curious about everyone's bike, style of riding, places to ride, dream place to ride (I so want to make it out to Moab one of these years!!), etc etc so I can get my biking fix while out of commsion
> I'm not sure if I'm repeating a subject on the forum, but I couldn't find anything off hand specifically in the Women's Lounge.
> Later!


hi sara--
sorry to hear about your leg. i had a bad break a few years ago, so i empathize. just takes time. i became an artist in the interim. but, now that i'm back on my pos bikes--i'm stoked!

been riding for over 10 yrs--raced (dh/xc/uphill) for about 7 years, till my racing stripes. now i commute & rail over at ucsc. life is good! got out to sea otter this year--first time in 6 yrs. was definitely inspired!

my favorite places to ride are here--santa cruz, whistler. and colorado, when i finally get there. gooseberry was way cool too. well, any place, as long as there is singletrack involved!

glad to see you on here--maybe some day we can meet up at whistler. ride A line? scare some bears? hehe...heal up quickly, girl!

jo


----------



## 2WD (Mar 11, 2007)

Hey Jo - thanks lady!! That would be so awesome to meet up in Whistler for sure!! On April 24th, it was one year from the break....healed up-wise I'm good to go and I have been back with a vengeance!! Sooooo happy to be back on the bike!! Weeeee!!!!!!


----------



## janedoh (Mar 26, 2008)

2WD said:


> Hey Jo - thanks lady!! That would be so awesome to meet up in Whistler for sure!! On April 24th, it was one year from the break....healed up-wise I'm good to go and I have been back with a vengeance!! Sooooo happy to be back on the bike!! Weeeee!!!!!!


Yay! I'm glad you didn't have any complications...i ditched the car about 6 mos ago & i'm trying to go a full year without one--wish me luck!

i'm going to spectate at a dirt jump contest tomorrow. i'm stoked--i know there's talented people who ride here, in santa cruz--but i hadn't been riding. so hoping to find some local riding buddies! till then, whistler--2009! don't forget the full face...


----------



## geeky1 (Jun 24, 2008)

I'll jump in and introduce myself. I'm Tonya and I live in NorCal, just getting into riding this summer. I've been doing most of my riding at NorthStar and just got myself a Giant VT3 this past week. It's all my cousin's fault- she's been riding for a while and loves DH. I plan to do more XC riding to get back into shape but a gnarly crash @ Northstar on Friday has let me with a sprained wrist, making it painful to ride right now


----------



## rkopelov (May 21, 2008)

Hi everybody!! I know this thread hasn't gotten much action lately.... but here I am!

I'm Ruby, and I live in Albuquerque, NM. I ride a Transition Syren (electric yellow with red accents! pictures soon...) and I absolutely LOVE it. Best bike ever. I've only been riding for almost a year, but I've been corrupted by my boyfriend and his riding friends, and progressed quickly to riding 4 hour epic climbs, downhilling, freeride stuff, etc....

This summer I am definitely a Pajarito girl. Pajarito ski area up by Los Alamos, NM is such a fun playground--lots of XC/DH/FR, and the people are incredibly friendly. I get to talk to the trail-builders every day I go! Currently, I am trying to convince myself that trying the 4-ft drop in the beginner skills area is a good idea.... Yikes.

I love that mountain biking has given me a community of people like this. I am proud of all of you--we are some kick-ass women doing amazing, fun things with our muscles! Rock on!


----------



## sketchgal (Jul 18, 2008)

Hello, Im Yoann, and i live in Sydney, Australia. Im new to this forum and new to mountain bike as well, So far I'm lovin it. Its just a good weekend activity for me and my hubby. So far we just do simple trails and on parks..but looking at your photos here makes me wish i can do it too someday  Cheers!


----------



## janedoh (Mar 26, 2008)

rkopelov said:


> ...cut...
> This summer I am definitely a Pajarito girl. Pajarito ski area up by Los Alamos, NM is such a fun playground--lots of XC/DH/FR, and the people are incredibly friendly. I get to talk to the trail-builders every day I go! Currently, I am trying to convince myself that trying the 4-ft drop in the beginner skills area is a good idea.... Yikes.
> 
> I love that mountain biking has given me a community of people like this. I am proud of all of you--we are some kick-ass women doing amazing, fun things with our muscles! Rock on!


i think the drop is great idea! drops are easy--on the right bike--just lean back, & pull up those handlebars!

yeah, i've been mountain biking for appx. 12 years & i had to walk away because i was jaded, from racing, from the androcentricism. but, i couldn't stop riding. now i'm just the b!tch that points out to the men that they're being a$$holes! hehe...

when are all of you heading out to santa cruz? come on!


----------



## dunno (Aug 7, 2008)

Hi, I live in Western North Carolina. Around here we have Dupont State Park, Pisgah National Forest, Bent Creek, Tsali is not too far from here. I usually go riding with my husband or my friend Denise. Mostly ride the trails in Dupont State Park. Some really fun single track smooth, rolling, downhill trails. You know, the ones you can really get some good speed and great jumps on. But we also have some of those rocky technical climbs for those days when you really need to go out and relieve the stress and don't own a punching bag. I have only been actively mountain biking for, i dunno 6 months. My husband got me a Gary Fisher Sugar 4 a while ago and I had just had our daughter. I thought he was crazy, I had not been on a bike since I before I had my drivers license. Now I ride 4 or 5 times a week, weather permitting. So addicted. 
Dream ride?? That's tough, there are so many things I would do if I had more experience. Maybe I can answer that one later. :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## rah (Aug 2, 2008)

Hey!

I'm Becki and I currently live in Japan but am hoping to move back to the US sometime in the next 6 months. I ride a Santa Cruz Juliana and prefer XC but just had an opportunity to try downhill this past weekend and had a good time. I'm looking to get into endurance mtb'ing when I move back and hopefully do the GDR if I can get enough training time in.

Cheers!


----------



## ineedtrainingwheels (Sep 2, 2008)

dunno said:


> Hi, I live in Western North Carolina. Around here we have Dupont State Park, Pisgah National Forest, Bent Creek, Tsali is not too far from here. I usually go riding with my husband or my friend Denise. Mostly ride the trails in Dupont State Park. Some really fun single track smooth, rolling, downhill trails. You know, the ones you can really get some good speed and great jumps on. But we also have some of those rocky technical climbs for those days when you really need to go out and relieve the stress and don't own a punching bag. I have only been actively mountain biking for, i dunno 6 months. My husband got me a Gary Fisher Sugar 4 a while ago and I had just had our daughter. I thought he was crazy, I had not been on a bike since I before I had my drivers license. Now I ride 4 or 5 times a week, weather permitting. So addicted.
> Dream ride?? That's tough, there are so many things I would do if I had more experience. Maybe I can answer that one later. :smilewinkgrin:


Hey! I'm Jodey. I'm just south of Raleigh. 

VERY new to the sport...just really had my first ride on a "real" bike this past Monday. But it was AWESOME.

I started out doing indoor cycling back in July...figured I should stop donating money to the gym and actually use the damn membership. :thumbsup: I'm quite overweight and want to lose a lot - but also realized that exercise helps my moods so much. Then I decided about a month ago that I wanted a "real" bike to go do some trail riding. Went to Wal Mart and bought a "trail" bike. Hahaha...I'm still laughing over that mistake. Let's just say that bike is going back...:skep:

This past Monday I bought a GT Avalanche 3.0 and went riding with a friend on a trail. OMG...it was amazing. I felt so confident going over things on that bike that I never would have even considered doing on the wally hell pos. In short, I totally got bit by the biking bug even worse than I was from riding the flat trails on the pos.

I want to go ride today on the trails but they are wet still from all the rain we've had. 

Nice to meet everyone.


----------



## IttyBittyBetty (Aug 11, 2005)

*Your post made me smile*

Jody, thanks for your refreshing post! I've been having a stressful day and your post made me smile. I hope you continue to enjoy mountain biking! Welcome aboard!


----------



## ebshot (Sep 9, 2008)

Hi gals! I'm Erica. I live in southeastern CT. I am married and have three kids ages 7,5,4. I am just getting started in this great sport. I am a triathlete and currently training for a half marathon (can't wait for it to be over!!  ). I went a picked up a Secialized Hardrock Sport last week and have been doing my best to get to the trails as much as possible. So far I have had a blast riding at Bluff Point. I love the change of riding off road instead of training on the roadie. Lots of fun and can't wait until I can get back out on the trails!


----------



## ineedtrainingwheels (Sep 2, 2008)

Thanks for the welcome and glad I could make you smile on a stressful day. 

I'm excited to get out and ride!


----------



## DanyC (Oct 24, 2008)

My name is Danyelle, started riding mostly downhill this year. I can still count on both hands the number of downhill rides I've done but it is killer. I even shocked myself did a five mile climb. Nreally rode much beforehand despite the husband being a SFR. Really digging it and just doing it for fun. Live in Colorado and ride a Banshee Pyre.


----------



## littlegirlbunny (Jan 4, 2009)

Hi all 

Good to find this forum - seems to be a whole load of super talented female riders out there! :thumbsup:

I'm an English chick and have been MTBking for about 18 months. In this time I have manage to a) learn to ride b) ridden some of the best trails in England c) had a week in Zermatt and c) broken my thumb, had concussion and borked my shoulder.........it's been an eventful time 

I've been making the transition to flat pedals and learning to jump again over the last few months. I'm happier riding fast flowing rocky trails than slow speed twisty singletrack.

Currently I ride a Marin Attack Trail and a Custom Santa Cruz Chameleon.

Here's a couple of pics:


----------



## TripleGem (Sep 2, 2008)

I'm Stephanie from Boston and believe it or not, we've got some nice trails here that are easy to get to from the city! I've been riding for 2 years with the LUNA Chix, a non-competitive team who supports getting more women into the sport to have FUN! I need to come to the mtbr forum more often!

My first ride was in Tsali as well, back after college and I love Moab, too. Around here, there are some ski resorts which host off-season riding like Sunday River in NH. Lucky we live in small states, so we can get to head to VT, ME, CT and NH with little difficulty. People in these parts RAVE about Kingdom Trails in Vermont.

I ride a Specialized Rockhopper (also named Rocky!) mid-level bike, but am upgrading to a custom October full suspension bike (www.rideoctober.com). She'll have a red and copper harlequin finish, Chris King headset, Fox F-100 fork, Ellsworth ICT 4-inch travel with Fox RP23 shock, Crossmax SLR wheels and Sram X.9 or Shimano XT (still deciding). Can't wait to see how she rides this spring!

Can I be like FoxOverFence when I grow up???


----------



## ivorygorgon (Feb 1, 2009)

Hello!. 

My name is Bekki. I am 43, from SoCal and just bought my first MTB. I haven't taken it on the trail yet, but DH and I hope to get out there very soon. 

You all look like you are experts! I can't even imaging doing some of those things you all are doing! Yikes.


----------



## dnap13 (Mar 24, 2009)

*You are all an inspiration!!!*

My name is Dana and I'm new to the forum and still pretty new to mountain biking...

I live in NJ where there is an amazing variety of trails to ride. The bug bit me about a year ago when a friend introduced me to the sport. I couldn't be happier to have found it. I just bought my first road bike two weeks ago, so I'll be terrorizing the roads here very soon.

I'm still pretty slow, and am struggling to get the bunny hopping down before I destroy my beautiful bike from dragging it over logs and such, but I'm getting there. If I can shake the fear I'll do a heck of a lot better.

Just wanted to say hello... If there are any other ladies in the NJ area, I'd love to ride sometime


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 25, 2009)

Well, I've been lurking around here a while, so I figure I'll go ahead & introduce myself- I'm Andrea. I live in Memphis, and I'm new enough to off-road riding that I don't even have a bike yet  I used to ride (and crash) an early 90's steel rigid Univega before I gave it to a friend who needed transportation. I take my SS Crosscheck off road on occasion as well. 

Other than that, I've been a pretty hard-core road racer for the last few years, and I decided this year that I want to try something new, so I'm in the process of acquiring parts to build a 29er (probably gonna go with the Niner Jet 9). I will probably get into some endurance racing and whatever else I come across that sounds like a challenge. 

Hopefully I'll get something photo-worthy very soon!


----------



## wocrider (Mar 31, 2009)

*Maiden Voyage*

Hi Everyone!

I've been lurking for the past few weeks and wanted to thank you all for the wealth of info that was in this forum.

Am new to biking, just learned to ride this month at the ripe old age of 38. Better late than never. My first real ride (the one where I yelled "Don't let go! Don't let go!" before realizing that he already let go a while ago) was last March 8, International Women's Day. I thought that was pretty symbolic.

After spending the past two weeks doing research, I bought my first mtb yesterday. A Specialized Safire 2009! This afternoon was my maiden voyage. My partner has been trying to get me to ride for years, and I can't believe I waited this long to finally learn how to ride. Still a lot to learn, but am having a blast.

Next goal -- to go clipless


----------



## Swthrtsuzy (Sep 1, 2008)

*Welcome*

You will have a blast on that bike. She's a sweet ride!


----------



## justdoitalready (Apr 20, 2008)

I agree! :thumbsup:


----------



## osugradgrl (Jun 24, 2009)

Hi All. My name is Dawn and I am originally from Ohio, but spending some time down near Atlanta, Ga. My hubby talked me into giving this a try and I just got my first bike (Specialized Myka Elite) Thursday and we were out on Blanket's Creek Saturday (2 beginner trails and 1 intermediate). I am loving it so far! I can't wait to find groups to go out with and learn a few things  I can definitely tell this will be an addicting hobby.


----------



## Rae6503 (Jun 30, 2009)

Hi! My name in Rachel. I'm in Colorado on the west side of the Denver area. Trying to get back into biking after a few years off and a couple of babies in between.


----------



## carrieme (Aug 14, 2009)

Hey ladies! I'm Carrie (ner, as you can tell from my username) and I'm from the NYC area and can usually be found on the weekends in Queens or LI trails. 

I've been riding hardtails for the past year or so. I just got my first FS bike, Giant Trance X2, yesterday and I'm super stoked about riding it! Going on my first run in the trails with it after work and I can't wait... I was seriously tempted to call in sick today...


----------



## IttyBittyBetty (Aug 11, 2005)

Rachel - there are several ladies groups who ride on various week nights in the Front Range. My group in Boulder rides on Thursday evenings. We only have two more ride left this season, but I encourage you to come out! Here's our link.

Browse through the CO Front Range Forum and you'll find a couple other ladies groups (Dirt Divas comes to mind).


----------



## mtbher (Jul 16, 2009)

Hey everyone!

Figured it's about time I introduced myself in here  

I am Kim and I reside in Las Vegas. I am loving the forum and have learned so much already.

I am a newbie; picked up my first mtb back in May (had a Wally-world Huffy from when I was in junior high - hadn't ridden it in years). I have yet to hit up any trails (mostly because it's just so damn hot here in the summer), but I am hoping to very soon as it's starting to cool off. I do commute to the university every day, which I thoroughly enjoy (only about 3 miles each way). I have a Novara Bonita - I didn't want to jump in too far until I knew if I'd really enjoy the sport or not. I've already switched out my pedals to clipless - bummed a set from our Human Powered Vehicle team (I was a team member back in 2004-06 - I'll have to get some pics of that - we built a sweet tandem - 100% carbon fiber frame, recumbent). I don't know why I didn't start up riding again sooner...


----------



## Sunyata (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi! I am Casey and currently live in Lynchburg, VA. I have been riding for almost 10 years, mostly cross country, but do a lot of downhill also. 

My current bike is a Fisher Tassajara that is about 8 years old and in need of replacing. I came to this site to do a little research on building a new bike for this upcoming season and found that there was a forum! I am looking into getting a 29er and am excited to start trying out new bikes.


----------



## annamagpie (Jun 5, 2009)

*Hi I'm Anna*

ughh--i am trying to figure out posting. sorry for the lameness and double entries.


----------



## annamagpie (Jun 5, 2009)

*Hi I'm Anna*

from the Black Hills. (South Dakota) I got back into mountain biking this spring after not being on the bike for about 5 years. (silly me!)
I bought a new bike this spring : Specialized Epic '08- and my StumpJumper hardtail is languishing in the garage. Oh well--no more back pain for me!
I've been reading and enjoying these forums for a few months but haven't posted anything til now. 
Well, days are getting shorter so I best get on my bike...

cheers!

I can't figure out how to upload a photo--it keeps "failing"-- so just imagine a big mud spattered grin.


----------



## Annadelady (Aug 29, 2009)

*Hi everyone!*

I'm so inspired to read about all the hardcore lady riders! (and especially the not-so-hardcore ones, me included).

I'm Sam and I live in Nor Cal. My home track is Annadel State Park. I got into biking last winter when my husband got hooked and brought me along. I bought an '08 Giant Trance X1 and it's awesome! Although, I think it gives me a little too much confidence on things I shouldn't be tackling yet. I got so hooked on riding, I sort of dove head first into it (literally) and broke my collarbone a month ago in Nisene Marks, Santa Cruz. I've been watching "how-to-bunnyhop" videos, lurking the forums, and basically torturing myself since then. I can't wait to get back on my bike! I definitely feel for the op, 2WD(Sara), hope the leg is fully functional again. What's the recovery time on that? They gave me 8 weeks :madmax:

Anyone in norcal want to adopt me, I'll be back on the bike in 4 weeks. I'd love some tips and some female company for a change!


----------



## FoxOverFence (Apr 7, 2005)

Annadelady said:


> I'm so inspired to read about all the hardcore lady riders! (and especially the not-so-hardcore ones, me included).
> 
> I'm Sam and I live in Nor Cal. My home track is Annadel State Park. I got into biking last winter when my husband got hooked and brought me along. I bought an '08 Giant Trance X1 and it's awesome! Although, I think it gives me a little too much confidence on things I shouldn't be tackling yet. I got so hooked on riding, I sort of dove head first into it (literally) and broke my collarbone a month ago in Nisene Marks, Santa Cruz. I've been watching "how-to-bunnyhop" videos, lurking the forums, and basically torturing myself since then. I can't wait to get back on my bike! I definitely feel for the op, 2WD(Sara), hope the leg is fully functional again. What's the recovery time on that? They gave me 8 weeks :madmax:
> 
> Anyone in norcal want to adopt me, I'll be back on the bike in 4 weeks. I'd love some tips and some female company for a change!


Hey there,
Don't fret about the collarbone. I broken mine the end of April and within the first week I was getting on my trainer for easy rides and by the first month I had ventured outside for alittle easy riding. Just use the pain measurement in gauging what you should do. I usually halve what the doctors say about recovery time. And I think the main thing is to not crash on that side but bringing blood to the area will help heal. Welcome to riding, it's so much fun!!

Linda


----------



## Annadelady (Aug 29, 2009)

Thanks Linda. 

I'm so antsy I may just try that. However, I got surgery on it and now have a pin that's sticking out of the back of my shoulder. It's gross, I'll spare you the pic. It's due to come out on the 1st so until then I really don't have full range of motion. Maybe I'll spin a little at the gym. It's incredibly frustrating to hike my regular bike trails for exercise!


----------



## FoxOverFence (Apr 7, 2005)

Annadelady said:


> Thanks Linda.
> 
> I'm so antsy I may just try that. However, I got surgery on it and now have a pin that's sticking out of the back of my shoulder. It's gross, I'll spare you the pic. It's due to come out on the 1st so until then I really don't have full range of motion. Maybe I'll spin a little at the gym. It's incredibly frustrating to hike my regular bike trails for exercise!


In recuperating this guy's website really helped me. He's a biker and he's had hundreds of people posting their experiences, many of them active sports types so it's encouraging:
http://www.hanskellner.com/archives/2003/06/14/broken_clavicle_collar_bone.html

I didn't have surgery so you do have some initial recovery time to get over but then you'll be bionic!


----------



## carierides (Sep 22, 2009)

I will chime in here as well, I have only 2 posts in the lounge now. But I fell like I know almost everyone as I have lurked here for quite some time. When my husband bought me a kona fire mountain I thought he was crazy. But I love biking and to be honest I have stuck to mostly firefoads and easy trails, but our 2 kids are older now and I want to get a bike that has a rear shock so I can try more single track. Nice to meet everyone and looking forward to some feedback...


----------



## Tinuviel (Oct 19, 2009)

Hello Ladies 

My name is Kristina, live in Los Osos, CA, near San Luis Obispo. I got a smokin' deal on a Kona Caldera back in July (08 model) and got hooked on riding thanks to my husband. She's got Easton Hi-rise monkey bars and Race Face grips, but is otherwise 'stock'. Don't mind having a hardtail right now, because she's a tank, and so am I - I have about 30lbs to lose on this clydesdale frame (I'm 5'11" & 190lbs)

Oh and for some reason I just can't 'do' clipless pedals, so none of those right now lolol... 

I'm blessed with some great local trails, and we ride there quite often (although I've had the flu the last few weeks, and haven't rode much). We went to Mammoth back in August and that definitely brought my fitness and bike handling skills up a notch, but I still have a ways to go! My husband has been MTBing since the late 80s, and he looks like he was born on a bike lol.... 

I sure love it though!


----------



## Roadstergal (Dec 30, 2009)

Nor-Cal-er who just signed up. I've been doing everything around mountain biking, just not moutain biking itself, so I thought it was time.  I had no-suspension MTBs as my primary transport from the first time I graduated from bigwheels until I graduated from college. I've done roadbiking and bicycle touring on my Fuji Newest, raced a few cyclocrosses on my husband's bike, and done quite a lot of dirt riding on motos; my current love is supermoto racing. I'm not terribly flush, so I'm pounding Craigslist and dealing with the flakes.


----------



## lacordes (Feb 22, 2010)

Hi ladies! I introduced myself in the Beginner forum, but wanted to say hello to all of you as well. I've ridden on and off for the last 10 years, but now want to get a little more serious about it. My Hard Rock sport has been good to me over the years despite forgetting about him for quite some time. 

enjoy the ride!
-lindsAy

ps..I recognized roadstergal from another 2-wheel forum (bay area riders forum) I'm on..coincidence seeing you here!


----------



## kellyzollo (Mar 31, 2010)

I guys my name is Kelly, I live in West Jordan with my husband, we both just got back into mountain biking last summer on our trip down to Moab. We mainly just ride up in the canyons in the valley, we borrow bikes from a few friends (haven't been very comfortable yet) and this year we decided to go ahead and use our tax return to buy our bikes. A bit scary since we are both new at this and aren't quite sure what is or isn't considered a good deal. We plan on doing a lot of biking this spring and summer here in the valley and down in Moab when we go on our trip again. Looking forward to getting to know all of you a bit better.

Kelly


----------



## CrazyFace (Mar 22, 2010)

Hello fellow lady riders...and other noobs!

I posted my first reply in the beginners forum but because I'm a lady, I thought I'd pop in here too! I've just started to really get into xc this year after only ever doing light trail riding. The last time was summer 2007! I love bikes, I love the outdoors and I love to be challenged! So what did I do? I started racing the O-Cup series here in Ontario...starting in beginner of course. Found a great team of lady riders and haven't looked back. Actually I'm looking far into the future and I'm pretty pumped!

My new bike, a Jamis Dakar xcr was in the shop (front shock was recalled) for three weeks and thus had to ride my dad's 15 year old antique in my first race! It was rather humorous, and to add to the mix I threw on clipless for the first time the night before! Who ever said anything about baby steps? I was pretty happy with the outcome (5th/11) and can't wait to improve!

Happy riding!


----------



## IttyBittyBetty (Aug 11, 2005)

*like your spunk*

i like your spunk. i started out the same way! go big or stay at home!!


----------



## mtnbikegirl (Apr 25, 2010)

Hi Ladies: This site (and especially the women's forum) are so inspirational. I'm so impressed with everyone and totally mesmerized by all the fantastic pictures. I hope someday to be able to include one of my own! 

Some of the places :eekster: shown are incredible, and at this point, I can't even begin to imagine myself doing some of that stuff, but it gives me hope, encouragement and something to strive for. All you ladies are so supportive and I already feel like there are so many "friends" and advice to be found here.

So, my name is Jann. I live in So Cal and finally decided to get serious about learning to Mtn Bike. I ride a dirt bike and thought if I can do that then perhaps I can do this (of course a throttle is much easier then pedaling uphill...LOL). Currently working on my endurance on uphills and overcoming my fear factor on downhills. I'm a beginner so I'm absorbing everything I can. I think the best thing for me to do at this point is just get more saddle time in. Hopefully, the more confidence I have, the better I will become. 

I ride an 2010 IBIS SL MOJO. I know, everyone says I'm lucky to have that as my "beginner" bike but honestly I tried other bikes and just fell in love with the IBIS. It fits me perfectly and already I've improved so much from the first day I took it out until now. I can actually ride singletrack without :cryin: . 

I have ridden Whiting ranch and love it and some parts of Chino Hills. Any other beginner suggestions in So Cal, please pass them on.  

Sorry for the long post but I really have enjoyed reading everyone's stories and drooling over all the great pictures. 

Sounds like Moab is one of the favorite places to visit and it's mine too! I'll be there in September (and hopefully ready to do some trails!)

Maybe, my next post should be on how you ladies got over the "fear" factor.  

Happy Riding!


----------



## LadyDi (Apr 17, 2005)

Welcome! I'm a SoCal gal too, but up in Ventura County. Lovely day, hope you got a ride in. :cornut:


----------



## bertojhone (May 4, 2010)

Good to see pictures...now that really makes me want to ride a mountain bike.


----------



## cdnkiwi (Jul 2, 2005)

*howdy*

I reg'd a long long time ago but don't think i ever intro'd myself. I'm Cheryl & in Perth, Western Australia, home of pea gravel & more pea gravel.

I spent many moons lurking on the Titus reviews & forum sections whilst I waited for my Racer X to come.  Going from a Scott Scale 40 hardtail (a small that was a bit big) to an XS Titus Racer X is a whole new kettle o fish!


----------



## solobiker (May 1, 2009)

Hi there and greetings from CO. I have been a lurker for awhile and decided it was time to post. I recently have started to mtn bike about 1 year ago. I am loving it so far, although sometimes it is a love hate relationship Boy do I need to get my legs in better shape for the steep climbs I often find myself on.....my bike and I have become good hiking partners at times.

I have been enjoying reading all the different posts. I have learned a lot.

Hope everyone is doing well!!


----------



## MrsHaven (Aug 14, 2010)

Hi all,
My partner has been a member of this site for quite a few years and I decided I should finally get involved.
I live in New Zealand with my partner and we have 65 acres of steep scrub covered hillside that we are converting into a native plant regeneration zone and mountainbike trail network.
I've been biking for about 6 years, but can never get myself fit enough to become totally dedicated. However I do love where mountainbiking takes me.
Came over to Norcal for a bit of biking a few years ago and fell in love with the trails around Lake Tahoe (possibly the altitude may have contributed to the euphoria).
If any of you plan to travel to NZ for a holiday, let me know


----------



## Kristinka (Aug 18, 2010)

Hi from Czech Republic, Europe
I am Kristina. I live in South Moravia. There are many nice trails for my mountainbike and roads without traffic when I feel like ridding my road bike.
I ride Van Nicholas Zion titanium hardtail and "no name" carbon road bike.
Sorry for my bad english


----------



## Scarlett (Sep 24, 2010)

<waves>

Hello everyone!

I'm Laura and I live in the UK. Just ordered my first FS - Specialized Camber - which I should have this week. Had a roadbike as a teen but was introduced to mtbs by my OH, and I in turn got him interested in horses. He was into the 'retro' bike scene so up until now my bikes have been old school fully rigids or hard tails - '94 Kona Lavadome and now a '93 GT Corrado - and I have a battered old Giant World Cup HT as a daily hack. We're very lucky to live in the SE and have access to some amazing trails and have both decided to go FS to get us going further faster! The Camber was choosen after literally months of anguish, finally got the chance to ride one yesterday and immediately ordered mine. Will make a nice change to ride two wheels across the local common, rather than 4 hooves...


----------



## ArchMarge (Oct 5, 2010)

Hey hey! I'm a mostly beginner rider out of Eugene (Oakridge) Oregon. I got out every weekend this year, so I'm still learning a lot. I want to upgrade the rigid bike I used to something with suspension- hardtail or FS- but not sure which one yet. Hopefully I can find great advice here and get some insights from fellow ladies (since I only ride with smelly boys).


----------



## Shanonn (Oct 8, 2010)

*Newbie*

Hi I'm new to the board, thought I'd just piggy back on this thread.

My name is Shanonn, I'm 26 and live in Broomfield, CO.
I've been riding for about a year now, thanks to my husband who pretty much got me into it. (Kitchenware)
I ride a 2006 Kona King Kikapu, bought it from a buddy.
My favorite trail would have to be Heil Valley Ranch.

Here's a pic of me and my bike









Any ladies using facebook who would like to add me, shoot me a message and I'll give you my email info.


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

ArchMarge said:


> Hey hey! I'm a mostly beginner rider out of Eugene (Oakridge) Oregon. I got out every weekend this year, so I'm still learning a lot. I want to upgrade the rigid bike I used to something with suspension- hardtail or FS- but not sure which one yet. Hopefully I can find great advice here and get some insights from fellow ladies (since I only ride with smelly boys).


Welcome, ArchMarge! Glad you finally posted.

(I'm one of the smelly boys she rides with.)


----------



## jimbowho (Dec 16, 2009)

*Test*



Pugdawg1 said:


> I'm Marnie from Elko, Nevada (northeastern Nevada). My mtn bike is a '07 Marin Rift Zone, mostly stock. I'd love to get down to moab.. haven't been there yet. Though during the hotter months, anywhere north is looking good.


Playing with camera! Test Test Test!!!!!


----------



## smitham (Nov 9, 2010)

*New to Forum and sport*

My name is Angel and I live in the eastern panhandle of WV. I just started riding this year, and while I still get scared at times I really do love it! Trails I ride are 3rd Battle of Winchester, Cacapon State Forest, Schaffer Farms and recently Gambrill Yellow loop. I have an Cannondale F5 now, and my new Specialized Myka FSR Elite is on order and should be here any day! Would love to meet some other ladies in my area to bike with. Right now I only bike with my husband.


----------



## jimbowho (Dec 16, 2009)

Sorry for the goofy test Marnie!


----------



## Lucy Juice (Dec 29, 2010)

Hey y'all! I'm new to the forum. 

I'm 24, live in Boulder County, CO, ride a Santa Cruz Nickel. Looking forward to getting to know you all!


----------



## adib72 (Dec 10, 2009)

...


----------



## chica (Jan 4, 2010)

Hi all
I'm from Sydney, Australia and have been riding mtn bikes for a few years now. I should be a better rider than I am but a few stacks over the years set my confidence back a little. But since I got my latest bike in Sept 2009 my riding and confidence have picked up a lot and i'm out riding at least twice a week. My new bike is a Santa Cruz Blur LT carbon (black). It has given me so much confidence to tackle things I would have previously walked. I got it on a trip to US/Canada with my boyfriend - I test rode one in Downeville, CA and also a Ibis Mojo but after the ride on the Blur I just had to have one and so managed to track down a medium in American Fork Utah. My boyfriend and I went back to US/Canada in Aug/Sept 2010 for a 5 week road trip and took our bikes with us so my bike got to ride Santa Cruz, CA and also Utah plus a heap of other locations bwtn CA and NY and Canada.
Back in Australia I'm out riding pretty much every weekend. In 2010 I started a MTB website aimed at female riders and getting more more of us out MTBing and also connected. Feel free to check it out and sign up, its called Silent Revolution - would be great to see more girls get connected. If any of you plan on coming to Australia for a ride, let me know maybe i can assist with where to ride or even go for a ride with you.
cheers
Montana


----------



## Lucyvet (Feb 18, 2011)

Hi! I'm Lindsey, I'm originally from the UK but now live in Florida. I had to take a break from riding for a while because my beloved Specialized FSR Comp is still in the UK, but I'm currently looking to buy so I can start riding again (I am lucky enough to be able to make long visits back so want to be able to ride it there still). I'm hoping to get something soon so I can get some riding in before summer comes and it gets way too hot here (for an English girl anyway!). So glad I found this forum!


----------



## MTBkitty (Feb 3, 2011)

Hello Ladies and visiting Gents =)

Thought I'd introduced myself over here, but looks like I only hit up my regional section.

I'm a military wife, mother of a first grader girl, and die-hard animal lover studying for my certification in Veterinary Technology. 

In the past I've had the pleasure of riding trails in Anchorage AK, and I commuted in Fort Walton Beach FL. Biking got put on hold while I was pregnant and being a new mama but now I'm back in the saddle in CO and hope to fully enjoy some of these Front Range trails very soon!

My one and only bike is a Trek Singletrack 820 which I got in the late 90's or early 2000. Just about everything on it is stock, except for the fenders. This week I put a Sigma BC 2209 MHR on it. I'm excited to track my improvements in health and skill!


----------



## 510667 (Oct 13, 2010)

Hi everyone! Thought I should introduce myself since I've started posting from time to time. I just learned how to ride about 1.5 years ago for for 50th birthday! I had never learned how to ride as a child, ever. I love long-distance riding, and love to ride the miles away on my country roads 

I really want to learn how to mountain bike as well, and will be attending the Midwestern Women's mountain Bike Clinic this summer. I know the organizers and they are encouraging me to attend. I will be using a rental bike for the clinic, and will decide by the end of the weekend if my skills have enough to warrant a new mountain bike this year or if I need to get more experience and focus on a new mountain bike for next spring. I see this as another way to get close to nature - and the added advantage of no cars is priceless!

I am glad to be here, and look forward to learning from all of you!


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

Wow, Catrin, that is very cool that you learned to ride at 50 - congratulations! :thumbsup: If you weren't too scared to try 2 wheels, MTB'g should be a snap - hope you enjoy the clinic. I wonder if you could pick up the rental a day early to just play around on it & get the feel of it.


----------



## 510667 (Oct 13, 2010)

mtbxplorer said:


> Wow, Catrin, that is very cool that you learned to ride at 50 - congratulations! :thumbsup: If you weren't too scared to try 2 wheels, MTB'g should be a snap - hope you enjoy the clinic. I wonder if you could pick up the rental a day early to just play around on it & get the feel of it.


Thanks - it has certainly been a riot of fun  That is saying a lot considering I developed over-use injuries by October  All better now though.

I am going to ask when the time comes. The rentals are actually provided through the Clinic, so I am hoping since I will be there a day early that the owner will at least allow me to play around on it a little the day before.


----------



## Bonkbonk (Apr 20, 2008)

Hi! My name is Sara, I am a twice divorced Momma of two and I live in north central West Virginia. I started mountain biking three years ago when I chased a pretty man into the woods!  (you'd think I'd learn)

Slatyfork, Davis, Coopers, Big Bear, Laurel Mountain, Seven Springs, Mountwood, just to name a few,all within 3 hours.

I started on a Gary Fisher Marlin, which lasted about 3 months, then went for a Trek Fuel. After figuring out the Fuel was too big for me, I purchased my Titus Racer X XXS frame off of Ebay and fell in love all over again. I am currently in the process of upgrading to a Pivot Mach 4 that is taking FOREVER to come in....

I did my first women's clinic at Slatyfork, WV two years ago and it changed my riding life. I wasn't riding just to chase the man, I could pass him sometimes- and I also found that there were other women like me who liked to get dirty!

I love the rocks, I hate logs(but by God I WILL learn them), and I love to go up.

If anyone is ever out this way and is looking to ride...


----------



## Mawrter (Apr 21, 2011)

Hey women - I'm in the Philadelphia area, in the western burbs. I'm hoping to love the sport. I'm 41, a SAHM, and not particularly athletic, although I used to run, motorcycle and do a little bit of track (not quite auto racing, but leading up to that). Oh, and? I'm shopping for what is to be my first bike since I was a tween/teen. The first test ride was alarming and I was *certain* I would drop the bike until I realized, "Hey, I haven't broken anything. Hey, I can handle this... hey, it's even fun!" Phew. 

I checked out the thread with all the pics of you & your (vast number of) bikes -- totally thrilled to see all these serious women in the sport! I'm so not in your league, but it's awesome that there IS someone doing it.


----------



## RachEden (May 9, 2011)

Hi! I'm Rachel, out of Breckenridge, CO. Just bought my first bike and I'm already hooked after a weekend in Fruita. I used to be a trail runner but after a hip injury wanted to try something new this year. 

It's really awesome to see so many women so into bikes and I can't wait until everything melts out up here (still snowing). Until than it's off to the desert I go.


----------



## PeaOneEighty (Jul 31, 2009)

Great pics.. It's so inspiring!


----------



## 510667 (Oct 13, 2010)

I did go to the Clinic I posted about last March, and after a few weeks of practicing drills in parking lots and grass, I am taking my lovely Jamis to solo on a beginners trail Saturday  While I will be by myself, it is a pretty heavily traveled trail, we rode it during the clinic. Here is a picture from the women's clinic last month.


----------



## Indysteel (Jan 3, 2011)

Catrin said:


> I did go to the Clinic I posted about last March, and after a few weeks of practicing drills in parking lots and grass, I am taking my lovely Jamis to solo on a beginners trail Saturday  While I will be by myself, it is a pretty heavily traveled trail, we rode it during the clinic. Here is a picture from the women's clinic last month.


Hey, that's a very blurry me in that picture! Catrin and I both attended the clinic. Good luck this Saturday (and keep your finger on that brake, girl!) 

I'm new to mountainbiking, too. My husband has wanted me to learn for a while now, and I finally caved! I've been on a couple of the trails at Brown County State Park a few times now and am picking things up bit by bit. I'm having a lot of fun with it. It's challenging for sure, but in a good way.


----------



## fastnfurious (Jul 8, 2011)

*Noob*

GREETINGS!

I'm a beginner who hadn't really been on a bike since riding my pink banana seat around the block as a kid. Then I saw videos of downhilling and freeriding, so I decided to try. I think I have a talent for it. I live in DC/VA/MD area and go to Snowshoe, WV for long weekends.

I'm neither "fast" nor "furious" but it sounded like a good moniker. I'm single with a girlie girl/adventure girl vibe. I ride alone for now but would like a buddy. I'm not physically strong so I emphasize technique, and take lots of lessons. I'm off next week to Trek Dirt Series in Colorado.

I have a ton of great gear EXCEPT for the bike! Would love to buy a used small Transition Syren if I could find one!


----------



## j-kee (Nov 25, 2007)

Hi, I'm Jessica, from SW Louisiana. I'm not a beginner but took a year and a half-ish hiatus from biking after just getting burned out from it and wanting to spend more time on other hobbies, work, husband, etc. But, a couple of weeks ago I got up early and decided that the humidity and heat was just what I needed and hit the trail. Wow! It was such an amazing ride and when I got back home and told my husband about it, he was so excited too that he said he wanted to go the next day with me! Which was quite a surprise, as his bike has been in the way back of the bike pile for a few years now. So I changed his tires, adjusted his derailleur and brakes, and lovingly cleaned his bike and we've both been having awesome rides together. Of course, I showed him how to do all that stuff so I don't have to do it all the time...

It's good to be back on the bike and the trail. I feel like I never left, although sure- fitness level is a bit lower than what it was, it's just plain fun to be back on my bike! I was so excited when I looked at my legs the other day and wondered where some bruises came from and remembered, "oh yeah! I tore it up on the trail today!"

I suppose too I'll mention my rides. I've been on my Jamis Dakar XLT for almost six years, I've contemplated a new bike many times, but geez, I just love that bike and I'm pretty sure that bike loves me  I'll also ride an old rebuilt Gary Fisher single speed for kicks sometimes, but that one usually is for our neighborhood bike gang rides.

I know it's been said, but it IS awesome to see so many gals out there riding, no matter what style or fitness level. Keep spreading the goodness! (hm, don't know if that sounds naughty or not, but hopefully y'all get the idea!)

Travel well!


----------



## mellingbar (Apr 12, 2008)

*hello from Alaska*

new to forum, mostly have been an observer. we live in haines which for mtn biking is not that great yet...but we go up to whitehorse which is awesome. have ridden in CA,CO,UT,MT. its all good. I am looking for a fs 29er! i am 5'9" 150lbs. does that make me a medium size?? have a hardtail kona currently with snowcat rims xtr components... been looking at rocky mountain, specialized, kona.
would love to hear what others have set up. we ride mostly xc.
thanks!


----------



## kat71 (Mar 30, 2008)

Hi! It's nice to see another woman on here from Alaska!! I live in Anchorage. I rode a Fisher Paragon 29er, and it was my one true love until I bought a Fatback a few years back. I love my fattie and I ride it in the summer, too (works great in marshy areas). I pull the 29er out once in a while but I always end up back on the Fatback after a couple of rides. I ride cross country, too... how are the rides in the SE?


----------



## pingey37 (Aug 1, 2011)

Hi all!

I'm Esther and also new... both to the forum and mtn biking. I too am an avid skier but have had to cut back due to knee issues (basically I have the knee of a 70 yr old and will eventually need a replacement... eek!). 

My SO loves mtb so I took the plunge and am TOTALLY addicted. 

Live just outside of Boston, so any ladies in the area... give a shout out if you have it in you to ride with a newbie!


----------



## It'llbefun!! (Aug 1, 2011)

Hi Ladies!

I'm Jenn from the San Fran. Bay Area and I'm an absolute newbie. I'm such a newbie that I'm not even sure I deserve the newbie title! Just bought my first bike, a Specialized Rockhopper Comp, and love it, well, so far. I'm an avid Endurance Rider (yep, 8 horses in the "stable" along with my Rockhopper) and part-time trail runner. Hopefully soon I'll have a list of dream trails to ride, but for now I'm just learning the ropes and trying to stay behind the handlebars!


----------



## Dee3 (Aug 5, 2011)

*Hi Girls,*

Really enjoy this site.
I started mountain biking in So Cal in the mid to late nineties. Took a hiatus and have been back riding for about one year on a big box store Diamondback. Its falling apart so I have been looking. 
We live in Sheboygan( I know, it makes me laught too-funny name) WI. 
I like trail-street-gravel, mountain when I can find it! Looking for my next bike with the help Mtbr forums. 
Have always loved biking - may try snow biking this winter.

Good to be here.


----------



## KAriadne (Sep 14, 2011)

I'm Katherine and I live in Iowa. I found the mtbr forums several weeks ago when I was searching the internet for ideas for a backyard skills park/trail system.

I've owned a mountain bike for over 20 years, but I didn't really start to like mountain biking until last year. A couple things that made the difference were 1) getting fit enough (via Wii Fit and swimming) that I could actually pedal the bike through the woods more than 50 feet with being exhausted, and 2) finding a group of women to ride with instead of my husband.

My husband is wonderful and we enjoy riding together now, but he is one of those people who has no patience teaching something to someone he's close to. ("Do xyz. I love you and know you are exceptional, and that you don't need anymore explanation than that or any practice to be perfect.") And besides, I was only trying mountain biking because he wanted me to, not because I really wanted to. 

Now I have fallen in love with it. 

If any of you women are in central Iowa or passing through, send me a message. I love to have more folks to ride with.


----------



## Muddbunnies Riding (Oct 10, 2011)

Hi Ladies! My name is Diana and I am one of the co-owners of Muddbunnies Riding Inc. 
Nice to lurke around this area of the forum and find all you lovely ladies around the world!! 
Happy trails!


----------



## elizardbeth (Nov 17, 2010)

Hi! 
I'm Liz. Totally new to this. Love it! Jumped right in, then had a sucky fall and am now timidly bouncing back.
I've just moved to Seattle and started poking around on this site hoping to find other slow/novice ladies to ride bikes with.
Cheers!


----------



## DHCloud (Oct 18, 2011)

Hi there! I'm Adrienne. I live on the central coast of California near San Luis Obispo. I have only been riding local trails for about 3 months now on my hardtail before that I won 1st place in couch surfing.
I just got an 07' Ironhorse Elite , that I lovingly named 'Johnny 5' (cause I like me some Short Circuit) to practice more DH. I enjoy DH the most, speed over stamina right here.I would love to meet some ladies to ride with in the area or do a destination ride.


----------



## jenniferg (Nov 1, 2011)

Hello. I'm Jennifer from San Jose, CA. I love to ride trails and fire roads here in the bay area and would definitely be interested in getting together with others so inclined. I don't race (yet) but would be open to that too, even at my advanced age of 54. 

However, the first order of business, and my reason for joining this forum, is that I want to build up a bike. I took a class this summer and now I'd like to see if I can apply what I learned. Probably it will be a 650b bike but I haven't entirely ruled out a 29er - I am 5'5'' so I'm afraid a 29er might be too big. I currently have an Ellsworth 26'' bike and its great, but as you know, you can't have too many bikes!

I'll probably post pictures of my current bikes once I have posting privileges and have figured out how to do it.

I'd love to hear from other women who have built their own bikes, too. 

Happy trails!


----------



## miatagal96 (Jul 5, 2005)

Hi Jennifer:

I'm Jennifer too. I don't build my own bikes, but I help my husband build my bikes. I am 100% in charge of selecting components that go onto my bikes. Why don't you start a thread on your new bike build? Let us know what bikes you have now and what you want to get out of a new bike. I have 4 mountain bikes and each is specialized to serve a different purpose (downhill, 140mm dual suspension all mountain, hard-tail, single-speed). I love the having the ability to choose the best bike for the trail and my frame of mind at the time. All my bikes are 26'ers and I'm 5'8, so I can't shed light on your 29'er question. 

"Advanced age???" I'm 50 and I'm in total denial of being in the "advanced age" range.


----------



## jenniferg (Nov 1, 2011)

Thanks Jennifer! I do plan to start a thread regarding my bike build soon, and while I may joke about being old, I am by no means giving in to it. For me, the bike building is a new challenge, and since I'm thinking of building a more aggressive AM type bike, riding it should be a new challenge as well. 

What's your 140mm dual suspension AM bike? Do you find it to be a fun/versatile bike to ride?


----------



## miatagal96 (Jul 5, 2005)

My dual suspension 140mm bike is an Ibis Mojo SL. I got the X9 build, gave the wheels to my husband and got some sweet custom wheels with Hadley hubs and Stans Crest rims. The bike weighs in around 27 lbs with relatively heavy tires.

I love the bike. It replaces a 2002 Ellsworth Truth which broke where the frame was previously welded together from when my husband broke it. The 2002 Truth was a great bike, but it had older shock and fork technology, so my comparison isn't valid with a newer Ellsworth model. I wanted a bike that was no heavier than the Truth, more forgiving in technical areas, and just as good a climber. The Ibis delivered on everything. It does just as well, if not better, than the Truth on technical climbs which surprised me as I went from 100 to 140mm of travel. I find that I can take downhills much faster and I don't worry about what's under the leaves because the bike can handle it. I would say it's definitely fun (with a capital 'F') and versatile. The only issue I have is the location of the water bottle cage, which they had no choice but to place underneath the downtube. I put a seatpost-mounted water bottle cage on mine and it works well, but the water bottle might buzz the rear tire tire for anyone shorter than me (5'8" on a med frame). There is one trail with several aggressive ravine down-and-ups where I can buzz the tire with my water bottle if I take it aggressively. I don't consider that trail a success unless I buzz my tire at least twice.


----------



## larels (Oct 18, 2011)

Hi! I am Laurel and live in Marin County (San Francisco Bay Area). I have ridden on the road intermittently for the last 10 yrs, but I am new to mountain biking. I started riding a bit with my little sister who races MTB in high school and of course, I loved it! I was riding her hand-me-down Marin Bear Valley after she upgraded to a racier bike. My husband saw my enthusiasm and convinced me to pick a nicer bike out for myself since he gets really good employee purchase deals working at our LBS. So now, I am on a new Specialized Safire Comp and it is amazing! I am riding mostly on my own on our local fire roads and China Camp, so if anyone else is in the area and wants to hook up to ride, let me know! 
Also, if anyone has any recommendations on skills clinics in our area, that would be great. I am looking forward to the Trek Dirt Series coming our way, but that won't be 'til late spring. I would definitely like to have some formal instruction to help improve my skillz!


----------



## dirtprincess (Jan 10, 2012)

Hi all, I am Tanya. 
I live in the San Francisco Bay Area, and have been riding on and off for 9 years. I like to run and am usually running, not riding, during the summer months. This year I have made a promise to ride my bike more, so I have decided to more about mountain biking.


----------



## jenniferg (Nov 1, 2011)

Hi Tanya and Laurel, and welcome! Tanya, I also do more running than mountain biking but am starting to ride more. I'm in the south bay so I can get to Arastradero Preserve in Palo Alto and Quicksilver in San Jose quickly. Both are great places for beginners. 

Last year my husband and I took a skills class in Palo Alto from betterride.net - Gene Hamilton. It was kind of expensive but both my husband and I thought it was worth it. I find that when I ride now I tend to focus more easily on the learned skills. A couple years ago I took a class from Lori Lown of Velo Girls - it was good also, just a whole lot shorter. So if you're not out practicing regularly its easy to forget what you have learned. Last time I looked for the dirt series for 2012 there was no published schedule yet. I am interested in that one also - it sounds like an opportunity to meet other women mountain bikers - potential riding buddies!


----------



## larels (Oct 18, 2011)

The Dirt Series schedule is now posted. Looks like 2 clinic in Los Altos this year and 1 in Santa Cruz. I'm a little bummed there's not one in Marin this year, but will definitely be signing up and driving down! Looking forward to that, for sure! I believe reg opens February 1st.
Thanks, Jennifer, for the recommendations for betterride and Velo Girls...I see a couple coed betterride camps in Fairfax this spring..nothing on Velo Girls a this time. 
I am surprised that I am having trouble finding women's mountain biking groups in the Bay Area when there seem to be many in other parts of the country. Either I am not searching well or they really don't exist. There are plenty of women I know of in my area who mountain bike, but they're really hardcore. Still looking for some newbies to ride with!


----------



## Meowhead (Jan 15, 2012)

Hey everyone, I'm Jessica from east TX. Very, very new to this as in just started riding trails again a month ago and haven't ridden since I was a teenager! Have a lot to learn and hoping to get a decent mtb soon. I'm having a lot of fun and getting more confident each time I ride the trails.


----------



## ambyrle (Nov 10, 2011)

Hi 

I figured posting an intro would be a good way to help get my post count high enough to create a thread, since I have questions I need help with  I'm Amber, and I'm currently living in Boone, NC. I've never been mountain biking at all, but I've wanted to get into for a long time. It's my younger brother's favorite hobby, and my husband enjoys it as well. I'm planning to start out with an entry-level FSR, mostly because I tend to have confidence issues with anything new and athletic. I want to love it from the get-go and not get scared off, so I'm going to make it as easy on myself as possible ;p The women's bikes from Specialized are perfect for me, but it's been a real pain finding shops that actually stock them so I can try them out.

If anyone lives around me and is interested in taking a beginner out, I'd love the help! Even just advice on trails or shops in the area would be appreciated


----------



## kat71 (Mar 30, 2008)

*Welcome.*

I live on the other side of the country so we can't go riding  Welcome to mountain biking! Test ride as many bikes as you can and you'll find the perfect one. When it's the right one it will speak to you. When I found mine I decided to sleep on it before I made a decision. I ended up having dreams about it all night... I was at the bike shop the next day! Her name is precious... yes, like Lord of the Rings precious :eekster:

Have fun riding


----------



## ambyrle (Nov 10, 2011)

Thank you for the welcome! Yes, I know just what you mean, and have already had that experience  I've just been trying to find the bike used ever since (Specialized Myka FSR), which hasn't been easy. I thought I'd found two used at this point (one older than the other), but I haven't heard back on one of the ads, so it may not be available, and I can't decide about the sizing on the one that IS available. I'm on the border between two frames (S and M), but have only been able to find the small in stock to test. I was fine on it, but the shop owner said a M would fit me a bit better. I'm 5'5", definitely with the typical short arms, so I love the geometry of this bike. The ad that's definitely available is for a small frame, and I've been looking for a used one so long, I'm thinking I should snap it up, especially since it's an Elite and I'd only be able to afford the Comp if I went new. The other ad is for a M, though - an older Expert, which I'd be fine with - so I hope it winds up being available.



kat71 said:


> I live on the other side of the country so we can't go riding  Welcome to mountain biking! Test ride as many bikes as you can and you'll find the perfect one. When it's the right one it will speak to you. When I found mine I decided to sleep on it before I made a decision. I ended up having dreams about it all night... I was at the bike shop the next day! Her name is precious... yes, like Lord of the Rings precious :eekster:
> 
> Have fun riding


----------



## runningchick (Feb 18, 2012)

Hi!


----------



## arginGEM (Feb 24, 2012)

*Hi*

Hi, my husband and I started riding in December (We each other bikes of Christmas ) I have not ridden anything since I was a kid (riding a yard sale single speed). I have enjoyed the time on our bikes so much I thought it was time to start learning to work on them. The LBS where I purchased my bike from gives free check-ups (tightens cables and adjust minor things), but I am a hands on girl. I have been reading for awhile and thought it was time to speak up. Soooo, Hello Everyone.


----------



## mew1909 (Mar 2, 2012)

So I'm not sure where else to post this, but I'm brand new to mtbr and to mountain biking. I'm big into hiking, backpacking, and camping and wanted to give mountain biking a try. When I was a kid my mountain bikes have been of the target or walmart persuasion... so I'd love some recommendations for a beginner in the $500-$600 range as I really don't know much about what's out there. I've pretty much solely owned craigslist commuter junkers while I was in college living in a city with high levels of bike theft. Now that I've graduated, I'd like to spend a little more and get something that actually fits. I'm 5'6", 145, and have a more athletic build- not what you'd call dainty  That being said, I was looking for some insight on whether a women's specific bike is a necessity or not- what I've read so far has been a whole lot of maybes. How does a beginner have a discerning enough touch to determine what's most comfortable from a short test ride outside the store? (oh, and I've got my eye on a specialized hardrock disc 2012)


----------



## Twilight Error (Jan 12, 2004)

Hi all, my name is Mary Lynne, and while I'm not new to biking, I am new to being female. I'm not sure how welcome I'll be around these parts, so I'm going to lurk for a while, but I've got to say I love the camaradarie and spirit this corner of MTBR shows. It reminds me A LOT of the "Passion" of old, back in the early '00s.

Anyhow, what do I ride? I *had*, until it suffered irreversible BB damage, a Kona Stinky DeeLuxe. I've got a deposit down on an operator, so I've got that going for me. I also ride the road on my Klen, and I REALLY ride the road on my BMW 1150GS. 

I'm really looking forward to being a part of this group, I humbly and hopefully ask for your acceptance.

Mary Lynne


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

Hi Twilight, welcome. Post up the bike when you get it, I have no idea what an operator is. Sorry about the Stinky's demise, R.I.P. Since my screenname is gender neutral, over on the commuter forum I had to "come out" as a woman after one too many "thanks man" type comments. The reaction was pretty funny but positive.


----------



## Twilight Error (Jan 12, 2004)

mtbxplorer said:


> Hi Twilight, welcome. Post up the bike when you get it, I have no idea what an operator is. Sorry about the Stinky's demise, R.I.P. Since my screenname is gender neutral, over on the commuter forum I had to "come out" as a woman after one too many "thanks man" type comments. The reaction was pretty funny but positive.


The Operator is a DH/FR type bike by Kona, its a pretty big step up from what I had been riding.

Thanks for the welcome!


----------



## redonwheels (Apr 8, 2012)

Hi ladies! I'm Jamie from Sunnyvale, CA. I've been road biking since 2007, but tried mountain biking late last summer and have been pretty well in love with it ever since. I try and get out at least once a week and am currently working my way through all the area trails (with some racing to come this summer!) I ride an Giant Anthem X2... although I kinda already want to replace it.


----------



## jgirl538 (Apr 3, 2012)

Hi! I'm Jennie and I live in Denver. I love to ride my road bike, and friends have finally talked me into try out mountain biking as well. I love reading your posts and have learned a lot! I've started shopping around for a new bike, but haven't narrowed down the search much. I'm looking forward to joining you all on the trails soon!


----------



## missng (May 18, 2011)

Hi everyone! My name is Elizabeth and I live in southern Oregon. I hadn't done much of any kind of biking when I started mountain biking last year. I instantly loved the the feeling of cruising down a mountain-- it reminds me so much of skiing! I'm currently riding a borrowed Trek Fuel EX 8, but I'm looking to buying a bike of my own. I've already read a lot of helpful info here and I'm looking forward to learning more. Thanks!


----------



## jon777 (Mar 30, 2008)

connie said:


> I'm in UT. We live in Salt LakeDR-Z250.


Are you a mormon?


----------



## Katy/Snaks (Jan 16, 2012)

Well, that's a hard act to follow...

Bikes:
I've been mountain biking for maybe six years or so. I started out commuting to school in Milwaukee, WI, then started racing alley cats, and eventually fell in with a team that did 12 hr endurance mountain bike races. I raced on 4-person (female) teams for a while, then started doing mixed (guy/girl) duos. I'd say XC and 12 hour races are my main man, so to speak, but I also race CX, and have ridden road, track, fat-bikes and dirt jump (which I'm terrible at).

Life:
I got crazy-lucky and landed a graphic design internship with SRAM just out of college, then moved on to working for Hayes Bicycle Group for a few years. I moved to Asheville, NC this past fall, and am currently doing some freelance work for Cane Creek. Since I'm still somewhat new to the area, I decided to get on MTBR.com to meet some people to ride with, and maybe get more involved with the community.

I plan on a light racing schedule this summer, with a lot of riding just-for-fun! There are a lot of great trails around here that need to be explored


----------



## cleopatra999 (May 9, 2012)

Hi all! I am brand new around here, and relatively new to Mountain Biking, just started last year. What an uphill climb (literally). But I am loving it. I live in one of the best places in the world for biking, Fernie BC. I currently ride a Kona Hei Hei Lisa, but I am thinking of making the switch to an All Mountain bike instead. Hopefully some insight here will help!

Oh and by the way I work in a bike shop, so my knowledge is increasing everyday!!


----------



## hawkychick (Jun 5, 2011)

Well, I've got a few posts in, so maybe I should introduce myself. I have a Klein hardtail that I bought new in 1998 that I've ridden on & off over the years. Last year I got back into the sport for a variety of reasons, & am now completely addicted like never before. If I could I'd upgrade to a FS, but like so many cannot afford it so I keep my trusty Klein going & in good shape, adding little things to it every now & again. I'm blessed to live in Central Oregon & have some fantastic riding right in my back yard.


----------



## jon777 (Mar 30, 2008)

I am not well versed with the Ins and Outs of the features of this forum, esp with the User Profile.. so I don't know who said this in my "Wall" so I'm posting it here...

"I expect you couldn't keep one relationship together, let alone several..."

Well, been with the same girl for 1 year and 1 month so I guess you're wrong about that..


----------



## blknblu118 (Oct 15, 2011)

*Hello everyone*

My name is Dianna and I just started riding last year. I live in Harrisonburg Va in the Shenadoah Valley. This is a great place for mountain biking. I am still a rookie and since I usually ride by myself I am probably always going to be a rookie. LOL. I wanted to come on here and hopefully meet other people to share exciting mountain biking stories. I hope everyone has great rides this weekend.


----------



## Alice88 (May 12, 2012)

Hi there,

i`m Alice from Norway. I started mtb last summer and just loves it. I haven sort of dreamt of doing it since I was a kid, so when i moved to Oslo the first thing I did was to bye a Trek Remedy 8. Just recently bought a downhill bike and i´m sure my bike collection will just keep expanding hehe
If any of you ever visit norway for mtb, let me know. The trails here are just as beautifull and crazy as our nature


----------



## Heartlostangel (Jun 21, 2012)

Hi! I'm Chelsea, I live in north central Pennsylvania. I actually don't have a bike yet, I came here for information on what other lady clydes like. I need to find something out of the box that won't break until I can build my own(next spring) if I can prove to my husband I'm actually dedicated to using a bike. I know I need a hybrid, they just extended a paved trail literally 20 feet out my back door, I'll divide time between riding for exercise, riding with my children, and riding down through town for simple errands. Going to the LBS for help isn't a great help, he's only open by appointment only and was extremely rude when to my hubby when he went in there to begin the process of building one to support him( 6'10" and 400 lbs- he's a real clydesdale, or two of them).


----------



## EcoTravelerChick (Jun 27, 2012)

Hi everyone!

This is great! I really appreciate finding a forum for women riders!

We have a very active mountain biking community here (Kathmandu, Nepal), both expat and Nepali, but when my friend (the owner of an awesome lbs) decided to start a "girls' group" the boys kicked up such a fuss!! There aren't that many Nepali women bikers yet, and we're trying to create a safe space for women to come and test out the trails, their bikes, and their techniques, in a supportive environment. (we also want to be able to gossip about the boys  of course).

Despite the teasing, our group is going strong... although still have to tap into some local female talent!

I ride a 2011 Trek GF G2 Tarpon. I bought it because it was a really good deal, and a quick check online told me that the frame was the same quality as on much more expensive trek bikes so I thought I could just swap out parts piece by piece...

Silly me!

upgrading to disc breaks required: new wheels, new hubs, new front and real derailleurs, new shifters... :madman:

At this point I should have just bought a new bike, but I'm stubborn, and I'm determined to get as much use out of the Tarpon frame as I can!!

now all I need is a new front fork... and maybe handlebars... and maybe a saddle...

 

Mountain biking is dangerous... for my wallet!!


----------



## EcoTravelerChick (Jun 27, 2012)

oh, and Hi Chelsea!

How far are you from Pittsburgh? REI carries a good selection, and a mighty wide range of sizes, of bikes. I got a great hybrid from there back when I lived in DC and commuted. Good prices and helpful staff. One of my friends got all snooty when I told her I bought a bike from REI, but like you I've had issues with unhelpful LBS staff in the past, and I appreciated the straightforward advice from the REI salesman.

Now that I'm doing more technical stuff I work very closely with my LBS for all my upgrades and tuneups, but until you get to build your own, I'd check out REI!


----------



## sooshee (Jun 16, 2012)

Hi fellow ladies! My name is Heidi. I got my bike ('12 Giant Rainier 29er 0) in May after not riding a bike in 14 years. I absolutely love it! Entered my first race last night, and was kicking some butt until I took a nice tumble over the hand bars at 20mph, but hey, I still finished 4th and have some awesome wounds to show off now  Looking forward to getting to know everyone! I live in southeastern Wyoming.


----------



## zazzafrazz (Apr 12, 2012)

Howdy Sooshee, etravelerchik, and Heartangel.
Welcome, thanks for sharing !

Happy trails to you.


----------



## nepperso (Jul 6, 2012)

Howdy! I'm out of Texas, i've been road biking for a year now. Now i'm getting into moutain biking. Just gotta get a mountain bike that fits me!


----------



## PiBaker (Jul 9, 2012)

Hi! I'm Alix, from San Jose. I'm kinda new to riding (I only learned how to *actually* ride a bike four years ago) but I'm enjoying the XC around here. No real beginner's MTB rides in my area, which is frustrating, as I want to get more into downhill, but I guess throwing myself at the ground a few times is a small price to pay for fun and exercise in one, eh? I ride a mostly stock Giant XTC1, just a few mods to accommodate my T-rex arms and carny hands. My husband taught me to ride, I think because he wanted to share his favorite thing in the world with me. We don't ride a whole lot together because... well... I'm an ultra-noob. I take lots of pictures of my rides, but my account's new so I can't post them yet. Incoming pic-fest, though!

partial-aside. I'm 6 feet two inches tall and always on the lookout for other tall women who ride. I need suggestions for how to fix geometry gaps, or what frames accommodate larger women!


----------



## hockeycapt27 (Jul 17, 2012)

Hi I'm Katie. I live in southern california (Temecula) and I am brand new at mountain biking. My boyfriend rides and we thought it would be fun to start riding together. We split the cost on a Trek 3700 to get me started. So far I've only ridden 2 real trails in Las Cruces, NM (we were there while he was on his post-deployment leave, he grew up there) but he tells me Vail Lake out by me is great for riding. I just have to get more confident in my riding first!


----------



## silver179951 (May 18, 2012)

Howdy, I'm Emily and I'm from Texas. I started out riding road and about 2 months ago got really interested in mountain biking and bit the bullet on a Trek Mamba WSD. I love it! I love how relaxed I feel on the dirt, for some reason it's the one place I'm don't obsess over numbers. I'm most interested in trying endurance type events and lately gravel grinders have been looking more and more enticing.


----------



## OneWithMud (Aug 3, 2012)

Hello All, I'm Stephnie from Birmingham, Alabama. I've been riding since 1995, took a break for about 5 years and started riding again in '05. Happy to still be able to enjoy this sport so much at the age of 48. Love every minute I spend on the bike on the dirt. Ride mostly at Oak Mountain State Park in Pelham, Alabama. Great, diverse trails. Just purchased my first 29er that I will be picking up today from the bike shop. Looking forward to getting it out on the trails tomorrow! Just introduced a young friend to mountain biking and her experience reminds me of myself when I first started out. Keeping up with a 25 year old on the trails is keeping me young!! Looking forward to sharing and learning with you ladies. Thanks for the opportunity!


----------



## Cutestuffies (Aug 17, 2012)

*Heya*

Hello all!

I am new to this forum and wanted to introduce myself in the woman's forum, as I feel my post has been lost in the general discussion forum.

I am from Northern NJ, and used to ride (10+ years ago in my teens)..now I am getting back into riding. I am trying to figure out which bike to purchase etc. It's tough finding a bike for a 5'0 woman, with short legs! I went today to a great store and he was helpful but caused more confusion than previously! I'd be riding by myself or with a friend, as my fiance doesn't ride at all. I'm the more adventurous one. Any ideas on bikes? I have looked at the Myka Sport or the Anthem X 29er 4. This is a hardtail versus a full suspension. Any ideas? Suggestions? Also, I'd like to do some light road riding during the week, it's about 4 miles to school at this point and wouldn't mind taking it through the city into school.

Well, thanks so much and sorry for the rant! :thumbsup:


----------



## JonnyScotti (Aug 3, 2012)

Hello! I'm Scotti, live in Winnemucca, NV and I've been mountain biking for a little over a year now. Started riding a fitness bike back in 2009, pulling my two young children in a trailer. After I lost 70 lbs, I wanted to start into a hobby. Biking just seemed natural and I became addicted to trail riding. 

Got my nine year old son a mountain bike a couple months ago and I never thought this could be any funner. I love riding with him and when my hubby can, he comes too. Hopefully the younger two will want to do this too because it's something I really enjoy doing with my family.


----------



## oikonomia (Sep 28, 2012)

Hi there,

I'm a Croatian member. I'm looking to get into trail riding, found a neat 2002 C'dale F800 frame and bought it with a fork (fair price for a 10 y o deal, I thought), only to learn upon closer inspection that the frame had been cracked and the crack welded, smoothed and painted over to conceal it. Not the best luck 

It didn't help that the seller is a fraud who tried to lie about it, claiming he didn't know about the welding. I got 25% of my money back and now I'm not sure what to do with this next. I was hoping to be out and riding by my next paycheck, but looks like I'll have to wait 

Anyway - greetings to all, I hope to learn from the more experienced among you!


----------



## PitchMe (Oct 13, 2012)

*Another Newbie*

Hi everyone,

I've just signed up for this forumn after reading some of y'alls posts. Very good information being put out there. Thanks.

I'm in Colorado Springs, CO. I started mountain biking to apease my husband, and it surprised us both when I fell in love with it. I'm very heavy (and short) so I'm having a time getting going good. I've made some of my milestones this summer and am totally bumbed that our season is about over. Yes, you can ride here all year, but I mean the "good weather" days. I'll have to learn to like riding in the cold - plus learn how handle any type of snow/ice that may be on the mountain side. Whatever - it's all good.

Right now I'm on a men's small Pitch. I have very little clearance - I mean very little. So, we (my husband and I) are on the lookout for a women's specific bike. I tested a small Saphare expert today - sweet ride. The fit on the saddle was perfect, but I couldn't reach the ground at all - not even close. So that's not a good fit right? I have very short legs, so I think I may encounter this problem with all bikes.

Anyway - just getting into the sport - love it - and look forward to learning from all of you and hope to be able to give some advice someday too.


----------



## JonnyScotti (Aug 3, 2012)

PitchMe: Are you set on having a full suspension bike? And are you set on buying Specialized? 

There are many companies out there building small framed bikes, look on their websites and compare geometries. Time consuming but worthwhile. 

If you aren't set on purchasing full suspension, hardtails come in XS sizes and sometimes XXS sizes (depends on the company). That may be the better route as the standover will be much lower. 

I hope your search is fruitful!


----------



## Planet X (Oct 29, 2012)

Hi Girls!
This is Bre and I'm new to the forum but not new to cycling. I work over at Planet X / On-One / Titus / Guerciotti in Portland, OR. and am a retired Pro that has over 20 years in the bike industry.

I currently have 7 bikes, mostly ride road because I commute every day on my glow in the dark road commuter but also get out on the dirt as much as I can. I'm 5'5" with a short torso so I really know how hard it can be to find a bike that fits out there!

I love to ride, no, I LIVE to ride! I love helping other women find as much joy out on their bikes as I do on mine, so please don't be afraid to ask questions


----------



## offseasn (Oct 30, 2012)

I'm also 5' tall with a short inseam. I've done the research on FS bikes that work for me. All of the bikes below have a stand over at or below 26". I bought a new old stock 2010 GT Zaskar HT S a few months ago and decided I wanted FS. The Safire is great, but I really wanted to just upgrade the frame since everything I had was new. I just bit the bullet on the titus x xxs, so I'll report back in a few weeks.


Specialized Safire S = $$$
Titus X XXS = $$
Pivot Mach 4 XXS = $$$$
Older Turner Flux XS - $$ (if you can find one)


----------



## Starfish (Nov 4, 2012)

Hello! I just recently decided to get back into mountain biking after taking a break for 5-6 years. My old bike was a Specialized Hard Rock, but I'm shopping for a new bike. I'm considering a 29er (been hearing good things), but I'm only 5'2" with intermediate skill so I'm worried it might be "too much bike"... we'll see!


----------



## Sagwa (Jan 17, 2013)

Merdoff said:


> Hi Sara, I also live in Ontario (Barrie). I' now riding a Rocky Mountain ETSX 70 courtesy of my great significant other. Formerly was riding a Stumpjumper, which I loved but not quite so much as the Rocky.
> 
> Are you doing the 24 hour Solstice at Albion next week? This will be my 6th 24 hr at Albion. Can't wait to preride the course tomorrow evening.
> 
> If you're ever in the Barrie area, drop me a PM and we can show you some of the local trails.


I also live in Ontario, about 3 hours north of Toronto and ride a Rocky Mountain Element Sport with numerous upgrades. I guess it's not a great bike but I'm fairly new to the sport (1 yr) so I don't know any different. . We've gone down to Hardwood Hills and Buckwallow quite a few times, which I really enjoyed but I dont have a dream destination yet. I signed up for the woman's weekend at Joyride 150 in Feb and I'm so pumped, my first clinic. Up north where I live I can't find a single female rider so I will be going alone...but I'm sure it will be worth it.


----------



## LVRICHTER (Feb 8, 2013)

Hi I'm Lindsey from Bend, OR I teach mountain biking all over N America and ride with as many women around the world as possible!
Maybe I'll get to ride with some of you one day!! I love riding new places with new people!!


----------



## kleavers (Jan 29, 2013)

Heyo from another cyclist in Portland! I'm new to mountain biking, but grew up road riding. I recently inherited a SS rigid mt bike, and twice have ridden on rented FS bikes in Bend - I had SO much fun- I want more! I wonder if you have any suggestions on 1) getting an entry level bike w/ suspension (either HT or FS, new or used but my budget is around 800$ tops) and ALSO, suggestions on where can I build up my chops around Portland or the surrounding area?


----------



## LVRICHTER (Feb 8, 2013)

Hey there! hmmmm, if you're just getting into mountain biking a hard tail will work. Although a FS is more comfortable and less jumpy when going over anything technical... It also tends to put a little pressure on your lower back after time. In any case, if you love it and want to pursue it, you might be able to find a decent FS here on MTBR or other online mountain bike forums. A quality bike does make the experience a bit better as far as comfort and ease of use, but it doesn't matter than much when you're getting into it. A hard tail will teach you how to handle the bike better in technical stuff, so that's not a bad thing. 

Look for a Giant, Trek or Specialized that is a bit older. You can't go wrong with those brands, even used... 

How tall are you? I can ask around and see what my friends are selling their bikes for.... 

Also, if you're ever in Bend and want a lesson, shoot me an email. The thing about mountain biking is women don't think they need a lesson because "it's just riding a bike, right? " NO! It's not even close to just riding a bike.... There are so many technical aspects to handling a bike over rough and changing terrain... If you take ONE lesson to learn the basic handling skills properly, you will have a much easier time progressing without injuries... My email is lindsey(at)kirtvoreis(dot)com ...It won't let me post a link to my email. Also if you want to look me up to see if you'd be interested in a lesson, you can check our website. I can't post the exact link... so go to allridetour(dot)com and click on Lindsey.... 

Seriously hit me up anytime. I am so passionate about teaching because I love seeing women become more confident in their skills, and I know it's a dangerous sport and I want women to get into it properly without a lot of crashes. Take care and let me know how bike shopping goes... I will keep the feelers out on my end as well. Cheers! Lindsey


----------



## JaneDoeRN (Feb 21, 2013)

Hey yall!
I'm a noob. Husband bought a Porsche for his 40th birthday; I bought a mountain bike. I've met some amazing folks in the 6 months I've been riding. Kinda fun to pick up something completely new and push yourself! It's become my "me" time, where I can disappear by myself or with a few friends and get away from the stressors of soccer mom land. I do my best to keep this sweet bike dirty. Doubt I'll ever be a podium racer, but I'm being in competition with myself kinda fun too. Nice to meet yall!


----------



## Jill Marie (Jun 14, 2013)

HI everyone.
Not much to say other than HI
and I love my bikes.


----------



## mselise_sah24 (Jun 20, 2013)

Hello all, I'm Elisa (or you can call me Lisa, if you want. I get lot of people who get my name wrong sometimes but thats okay). I am new to this mtb sport, i'm from San Francisco Bay Area, California. I ride a Myka Sport disc 29er Red, Small mtb bike. I started riding this year of this month. I am still new to riding style, techniques, body position, and all that stuff. I haven't really thought about my dream bike trip as well but I am still learning and figuring stuff out. 

I would like to get some tips and tricks on what to expect for mountain biking and how to ride, what are the rules of the road/streets, and trails etc etc. 

Thank you


----------



## TrailTrek (Jul 7, 2013)

Hello Ladies!!

I am Michelle! At first I refused to go biking with my bf, he rides all the local trails and gets great training from the mt bike for his motorcycle racing. He begged me to try it and I thought I was going to hate it. I really only agreed to try it hoping to get in better shape.....now I am hooked and can't go a day without riding, even if that means only a 45 minute ride around town. I love everything about it! We don't see much of eachother when we go to the trials, but I am totally happy just being out there on my own, he knows I'll catch up at the end lol...but it has also been a great thing for all my girlfriends to get into as well so its nice to have a group of girls to ride with once in awhile. 

I am 26, 5'2" and started out on a $30 garage sale Nishiki bike....I have upgraded to a 2013 Trek 3500 disc hardtail men's xmall. So happy I gave into the begging and found something to push myself.


----------



## petey15 (Sep 1, 2006)

Welcome to the club! It's nice hearing fresh enthusiasm for the sport we all love. Congrats is recruiting some of your friends, too. There is something extra fun about having a supportive group of friends to encourage you along the way. Happy trails!


----------



## R2D2 (Jul 27, 2013)

Hello ladies! I'm new to this forum and I look forward to our discussions.

I enjoy riding my road & mountain bike as well as my Honda Phantom. 

Here are a few photos of my babies. Lol

2001 Giant Iguana SE








2013 Fuji Absolute 
No pics yet

2010 Honda Phantom


----------



## Ev2ride (Sep 5, 2013)

Hiya!
I'm happy to have found the women's lounge here in the forums.
I'm a reformed runner, started riding on the road in early 2009 and tried out MTB just about a year later.

Started w/a Gary Fischer WSD hifi, moved to a TopFuel 9.9 and this spring made the leap to a Specialized S-works 29 hardtail - thank-you Ebay!

XC racing is my fave right now, 2013 has been a 'year of dirt' starting with Snotcycle in the snow in January and most recently Shenandoah Mountain 100 last weekend.

It would be great to hear from other female endurance riders!


----------



## CharityKase (Sep 17, 2013)

Hey! My name is Ashley from Missouri. My husband got me into riding trails a couple years back. I was really hesitant and afraid of getting hurt, but I finally crashed and now I've ridden more trail this year than any other year before. I just bought a 2014 Santa Cruz Heckler, and I hope the bike will be allow me to progress as a rider as I go from XC to all mountain trail. Other women riders intimidate me, so I hope by hanging in the women's lounge that I can get over that.


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

CharityKase said:


> Hey! My name is Ashley from Missouri. My husband got me into riding trails a couple years back. I was really hesitant and afraid of getting hurt, but I finally crashed and now I've ridden more trail this year than any other year before. I just bought a 2014 Santa Cruz Heckler, and I hope the bike will be allow me to progress as a rider as I go from XC to all mountain trail. Other women riders intimidate me, so I hope by hanging in the women's lounge that I can get over that.


Welcome! What is it you find intimidating? That you aren't as good or ?? I find female riders overall to me more encouraging and supportive of newer riders.
Welcome to the WL, stick around!


----------



## slowpok92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Other women's skill level is what intimidates me. When I see other women doing some gnarly stuff, I get intimidated, but at the same time think "you go girl". I usually catch on to things rather quickly, but mountain biking doesn't come as quick as I like.


----------



## CharityKase (Sep 17, 2013)

slowpok92 said:


> Other women's skill level is what intimidates me. When I see other women doing some gnarly stuff, I get intimidated, but at the same time think "you go girl". I usually catch on to things rather quickly, but mountain biking doesn't come as quick as I like.


My bad. Forgot to log out of my husband's account.


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

CharityKase said:


> My bad. Forgot to log out of my husband's account.


This might be a good topic for a discussion- feeling intimidated- not using hubby's account...


----------



## LVRICHTER (Feb 8, 2013)

You should not be intimidated!!! I find most women are super enthusiastic about other women who ride or who want to get better at riding! Where do you live? I do clinics all over. If you're near one this summer, you should come. You'll meet SO MANY women who love to ride and welcome new riding buddies. Just remember, MOST women getting into the sport are intimidated by other women who ride. But we all had to learn somewhere and somehow. I was intimidated by everyone because my husband is known as one of the best mountain bikers in the world. I learned to ride at my own pace and progress on my terms. I hope to meet you one day and get you even more stoked on riding, skills and where the bike can take you physically and emotionally!!


----------



## CharityKase (Sep 17, 2013)

LVRICHTER said:


> You should not be intimidated!!! I find most women are super enthusiastic about other women who ride or who want to get better at riding! Where do you live? I do clinics all over. If you're near one this summer, you should come. You'll meet SO MANY women who love to ride and welcome new riding buddies. Just remember, MOST women getting into the sport are intimidated by other women who ride. But we all had to learn somewhere and somehow. I was intimidated by everyone because my husband is known as one of the best mountain bikers in the world. I learned to ride at my own pace and progress on my terms. I hope to meet you one day and get you even more stoked on riding, skills and where the bike can take you physically and emotionally!!


I live in Missouri. We had a women's clinic in St. Louis, but I already had plans that weekend. I'm starting a new thread since I've gotten so much response. My husband and I are planning on doing Mountain Bike Oregon in 2015.


----------



## LVRICHTER (Feb 8, 2013)

I live in Bend. Mountain Bike Oregon is awesome!! I will be coming to the midwest this summer. You can check my schedule at allridetour dot com and keep in touch. I swear if you take a clinic from me you will no longer be intimidated by gnarly women riders. There are more women getting into the sport than ever. You just have to find your peeps. Looking forward to meeting you one day!


----------



## zeemoney (Nov 23, 2013)

Hello! New to this forum and fairly new to Colorado, but hitting it hard! I would really like to meet some people around the Golden, Co area or front range that want to do it all. I'm 25 and have such a passion for the outdoors. I'm riding the Trek Ex 8 and a Kona Minxy. Do maintenance myself and what not. I basically need some friends who love to go get it! I did the Whole Enchilada in Moab last year and it was a blast. Hopefully I can get a big group for this spring early summer to head out again.


----------



## heathralda (May 20, 2005)

Hi Everyone, 

I'm Heather from Colorado. I'm new to this forum, but have been a long time lurker on MTBR. I love to ride, but am certainly not fast, nor super skilled. I am just happy to be outside, with my bike, whenever I can! I am especially happy when I get to share an epic ride and post-ride beer with good friends!

I can mostly be found on the trails around Boulder, but I really enjoy riding all over Colorado. In fact, a good friend of mine just introduced me to a neat, newly built trail system in Canon City a few weeks ago- perfect winter riding when the trails to the north are un-rideable! 

I currently ride a SpotBrand Honey Badger.


----------



## the other Anne (Feb 14, 2014)

Hi Bike Chicas,

noob here. I've done a lot of bike touring on my touring bike, including some dirt, but now I want to move to more off-road touring. Soon, soon I'll have my new Krampus. Planning to tour the Great Divide in summer 2015, and hope to do some littler trips before then.

Glad to meet you all.


----------



## CasadillaSlim (Feb 11, 2012)

Hi  Joined the forum a while back, but thought I'd stop lurking and say hello! I've been biking since about 2008 and live in PC, Utah. Currently love riding cross-country/single track ... but looking to get a bit more rowdy this coming season on some downhill trails. 

Currently riding a Santa Cruz Juliana ... but upgrading to something bigger in the next few months. Stoked on life in general... would love to meet some more ladies to ride with!

Cheers!


----------



## kimoly (Mar 9, 2014)

Hi all. I am mostly a roadie but like to ride singletrack in the dry season (which isn't long out here). I love getting out into the mountains and a bike allows me to cover more miles than I can do hiking. Because of my years of road riding, I have a pretty good handle on controlling the bike, but I am not a big fan of the loose rocky stuff. A fast, swoopy trail is more my style. Is that too girly?


----------



## hawkychick (Jun 5, 2011)

Too girly would be to stay home.  Welcome.


----------



## the other Anne (Feb 14, 2014)

It's not too girly, and even if it were girly, so what? You can't let others tell you what to like. Glad to welcome another woman to this female part of this mostly male site.


----------



## Asterope (Mar 11, 2014)

Good morning ladies! I have just joined and thought I should drop in and say HI!

I'm from Brisbane, Australia (where we can and do ride all year round) and have been mountainbiking for almost a year now. Prior to that I was a roadie... MTB is way more fun and has less cars  I ride a Santa Cruz Juliana for the rough stuff, a Yeti 575 for the even rougher stuff and a lovely steel Cotic Roadrat (with on-one midge dirt drops and road shifters!) for commuting, smooth trails/gravel and getting around town.

Type of riding I do: everything. I am yet to try downhill (It looks fun - I want to!) and I have cooled away from battling cranky motorists on tarmac (lifes too short to shorten it further)

Hope to join in some interesting discussions with like minded chicks around the world!!


----------



## blueeyesMTB (Apr 26, 2014)

Ello! Chere' here. Originally form Ogden, UT been in St.George for last 4 years and recently relocated to Idaho Falls. Started riding in 2007 on a Specialized hardtail upgraded to FS Safire the next year. Had a sweet little road bike but it collected too much dust I sold it and recently bought a Salsa Mukluk to replace it....and I will have new FS by this Saturday. My beautiful baby girl will inherit my Safire and we plan on having lots of fun this summer. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## BlueLgihtening (Aug 12, 2014)

Hi! I am Caitlin, I live in VA. I ride a Trek X-Cal 4 with Diablo free ride pedals. I am an All Mountain biker, and I ride Colvin Run, Lake Fairfax, and Whitney State Forest. I want to ride at Fountain Head, but have to have a higher skill level. I am really new to the sport, (caught the bug about a month ago) but that doesn't stop me from riding everything I think I can.

I either want to go to Moab, Whistler, or the Inca ruins in Peru one day.


----------



## Sunyata (Sep 16, 2009)

BlueLgihtening said:


> Hi! I am Caitlin, I live in VA. I ride a Trek X-Cal 4 with Diablo free ride pedals. I am an All Mountain biker, and I ride Colvin Run, Lake Fairfax, and Whitney State Forest. I want to ride at Fountain Head, but have to have a higher skill level. I am really new to the sport, (caught the bug about a month ago) but that doesn't stop me from riding everything I think I can.
> 
> I either want to go to Moab, Whistler, or the Inca ruins in Peru one day.


Hi Caitlin! I am also in VA (Alexandria/Arlington). There are tons of groups that ride together, including a ladies ride on Tuesdays at Wakefield. You should definitely come out! I also lead a casual ride on Thursdays at Lake Fairfax, so come on out and have some fun!

PS - Fountainhead gets a bad reputation, it is actually not that bad, just a surprisingly large amount of climbing for such a short trail system. PM me if you want to head out there one weekend and check it out.


----------



## BlueLgihtening (Aug 12, 2014)

Thank you for the info! I ride at Lake Fairfax sometimes, too. I have been looking at groups in the area, I may join one of them eventually.


----------



## Khiori (Aug 16, 2014)

Hi, I'm new here and new to mtn biking. But I really love it! My husband and I started riding locally last summer. I bought a bike from the LBS last year and have been having a blast with it. This summer we've spent more time exploring our local mtn and there is just so much more to explore! Anyway, I'm Rachel, 45, live in the So Cal mtns (San Bernardinos) and ride a Scott Aspect hardtail, pretty much still stock. I look forward to participating here!


----------



## MotoMad1 (May 29, 2014)

Hey Rachel (Kliori). Cycling is very addictive and you will find yourself getting into it more and more. Welcome!


----------



## alaskarider (Aug 31, 2004)

BlueLgihtening said:


> Hi! I am Caitlin, I live in VA. I ride a Trek X-Cal 4 with Diablo free ride pedals. I am an All Mountain biker, and I ride Colvin Run, Lake Fairfax, and Whitney State Forest. I want to ride at Fountain Head, but have to have a higher skill level. I am really new to the sport, (caught the bug about a month ago) but that doesn't stop me from riding everything I think I can.
> 
> I either want to go to Moab, Whistler, or the Inca ruins in Peru one day.


I don't really understand why you wouldn't do all three!


----------



## VirtualJ (Mar 1, 2015)

Hello, my name is Jenny and I live/ride in Santa Fe, New Mexico. 

I'm here for two reasons, 1. Because my DH says there are no women on MTBR and 2. Because I am finding it challenging to find other women to ride with. I got back into mountain biking about 4 years ago and had a nice group of women to ride with as a beginner. But now that I am a better rider I only have a few friends that I ride with but not all at the same time and not consistently. I end up riding solo a LOT! 2014 was my first year riding through the winter and I've continued this year. I like cross country, all mountain and DH lift serve.

I ride a pivot mach 5.7 and love it!


----------



## SpiceTex (Feb 21, 2014)

*Intro*

Hi! I live in Texas east of Austin and am just getting into mountain biking. My husband has as been riding for years. He bought me a Salsa Spearfish last year and I've been slowly learning skills. Mostly I've been gasping for breath on the trail, hence the name for my bike, "Gasperfish".

Today I did really well, something just clicked and I rode really well.. Yay! I'm really excited and pumped about it. It's going to be addicting, I'm can already tell!

Well, happy to be here. Ride safe, y'all!


----------



## Trailbaby (Apr 1, 2015)

Hello All!
I'm very new to biking, mountain or otherwise. As of today, I've ridden my bike a total of about six times now (twice in just the last week) and didn't ride bikes at all until I got this bike last summer. I ride a 2004 Raleigh Ram 2500, it's an old, heavy dinosaur that is way too big on me but because I read the reviews on here, and didn't know to check the size, I bought it and I really do love it. I've had people tell me that the weight of the bike works in my benefit and keeps me from eating sh*t, maybe they're just trying to be nice, I don't know. When I get to the point where I'm not screaming downhill and whining uphill I'll treat myself to a new one. 
My boyfriend, who has been into mountain biking for about 20 years now, got me into this. He has great confidence in me and has me riding alongside with him, or technically I guess it would be behind him. My "maiden voyage" was on Slick Rock in Moab last summer, and this past week we've been going down some pretty twisty turny single track. Basically I watch a lot of youtube videos and talk to myself a lot as I'm riding "elbows out! don't brake in the turn! butt back!! Pedal damn it!! Crap, wrong gear!" 
Well, that's me. Looking forward to learning and getting some motivation on this forum!


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

^^Welcome Trailbaby! Share a pic from your next ride if you can, we have a "Today's pic or story" thread, or other topics to try. Ride on!


----------



## StephanieVM (Jun 19, 2015)

*New*

Hi all,

I'm Stephanie and new to this forum.
I was looking for more bike forums and found this one.

Got a Trek Fuel Ex 8, before that a Specialized Myka HT Sport (HT).
Biking since the end of 2012 and since this year really into bikeparks.

See ya!

Edit: Had my first race in May (Enduro in Belgium) and my first Mini DH Cup this month, crashed pretty hard (didn't have neckbrace+body protector) so not biking ATM.

Some pictures..

1. Mini DH Cup (2nd run)
2. Filthy Trails (Bikepark in Belgium)
3. Also into photography. Saw this a few times on the internet and tried it as well. Pretty hard actually haha.





















1. Herten (Bikepark in Germany)
2. MTB Clinic from Mikey's Bike Adventures (the Netherlands)


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

Nice photos! Welcome!


----------



## jentorres (Jul 12, 2015)

Greetings everyone!

I'm Jen, I live in southern Mississippi. New to MTB, do lots of road biking though and trail running too (but not so much running lately due to injury). Anyway, we don't have any mountains in our area but lots of swirly, hilly, single track. Precious few ladies riding around here but we have lots of new trails going up and they are well maintained. My first "real" mountain bike, a Trek 2016 Cali, comes in next week, I'm going crazy waiting for it. Just wanted to say hello!


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

Hi Jen, welcome and congrats on the soon to arrive bike! I am sure you will enjoy it on those trails.


----------



## Fuzzle (Mar 31, 2015)

Hi Ladies,

I am glad I found this thread. I have dabbled in Mountain Biking back in the 90's. I just started to get back into it.

I have a Santa Cruz Superlight 29er that has been sitting in my garage for a couple years. I have been laid up for a while but I'm starting to get out more.

I have peeked around here a little and I really enjoy reading and seeing all the pics of your bikes and the what you ladies can do. I'm very inspired.

I am looking to gradually build up skills, confidence and have more fun.


----------

